# Inmigrantes en España



## Alundra

Bueno, como Fernando nos ha echado la bronca en el otro hilo  
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=31485



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> 1) Yo creo que nos estamos saliendo de madre. El tema no era este. Si queréis abrir un nuevo hilo, estupendo.


 
me vengo aquí para responder... 



			
				Dandee said:
			
		

> Entiendo tu punto de vista, pero el problema sigue siendo *PARA TI* que un *EXRANJERO *pobre tenga "más" derechos que un *ESPAÑOL* pobre ¿Entiendes? Los dos son pobres pero, según tu óptica es el *EXTRANJERO* el más beneficiado y el problema es justamente que es *EXTRANJERO.*
> 
> Lamentablemente no es según mi óptica, Dandee, lo que yo he afirmado no es una opinión subjetiva, es la realidad en España.
> El inmigrante, tanto el pobre como el rico, tiene más derechos que el español pobre, porque es un colectivo con preferencia a la hora de solicitar ayudas al gobierno.
> 
> Te podría asegurar desde miles de kilómetros de distancia que no es tan así como que un extranjero pobre en España tenga MÁS derechos que un español pobre.
> 
> Desde miles de kilómetros de distancia se ve la cosa muy distinta, sí...
> 
> Pienso que se trata solo de un tema de percepción ya que tus intereses coinciden en alguna situación con los de los extranjeros, eso produce un conflicto, la consiguiente puja de intereses y decepción de tu parte.
> 
> Claro, es normal, pero siento decirte que te equivocas, no es sólo un tema de percepción.
> 
> También es muy sencillo por parte de los demás países no involucrados, mirar a los españoles como xenófobos, y no intentar siquiera comprender que la situación podría ser una mala gestión por parte de la administración, que es lo que muchos intentamos explicar (que yo no le estoy echando la culpa a los inmigrantes) ... pero claro, es más sencillo culpar a los españoles de xenófobos y racistas... así no hay que buscar más explicaciones.... ni soluciones...
> 
> Entendible, porque eso mismo piensan muchos chilenos de mi, porque según ellos los extranjeros les quitamos puestos de trabajo a los chilenos nativos y lo ven como un perjuicio para Chile, pero no es así y explicar el por qué es un tema largo.
> Y si fuese así, como tu lo dices, mmmmmmm,...........sería bueno empezar a preparar las valijas para irme a vivir a España.
> 
> Saludos.
> Dandee.


 
Esta situación es tan increible, que nadie se la cree... Antes de tacharme de xenófoba  , y pensar que soy tan subjetiva, te pido que preguntes a inmigrantes en España a ver si es cierto lo que digo, si tienen o no trato preferencial ante entregas de pisos, escuelas, guarderías, asistencia médica, etc... 


Alundra.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Alundra.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Según mis familiares y conocidos más mayores (padres, abuelos, etc..) cuando los españoles emigraron en busca de mejor futuro no lo hacían sin contrato... para irte a Francia, Alemania, hispanoamérica y a donde fueras, tenías que ir con un contrato bajo el brazo (y me parece que si tenías algún familiar también podías salir).... si no, de España no salías (o no te dejaban entrar al país que fueras sin contrato).... además... yo creo que cuando los españoles inmigraban, el país a donde iban no aumentaba la delincuencia, más bien ayudabamos con los impuestos a los nativos...


Legalmente, para que un extranjero pueda ir a trabajar a tu país es lo mismo: Sin contrato de trabajo aprobado por el ministerio del trabajo Español no se va. Pero claro, esa es la teoría y en este caso reconozco que no coincide mucho con la práctica.

Sin embargo, nadie puede asegurar que en épocas anteriores, no hubo Españoles que en la desesperación de salir de su país emigraron de manera ilegal y que al llegar al país de destino ilegalmente, tuvo que robar para poder comer.

Quizás nosotros, por lo menos hablando de Venezuela (no sé los demás), estábamos mejor preparados para recibir tantos emigrantes en aquella época y no se dio una sensación de "desplazamiento" como muchos de ustedes la sienten. Seguramente esto que acabo de decir le pudo haber parecido gracioso/sin sentido a alguien, pero aquí se vivieron épocas excelentes... Lo sé por mi bisabuela y los libros. Aquí habían frases como "Está barato, lleve dos" y *siempre* que comprabas algo el vendedor te daba una ñapa. Todo cambió con el viernes negro.

Generalizando, aquí los Españoles no se vieron en la necesidad de robar. Pero si no hubieran tenido trabajo qué?

En este caso, por lo que puedo ver, habrían dos soluciones:

*La difícil*: Que la situación en nuestros países mejore y así no tener que ir a otros países gozando de los mismos beneficios de los nativos puesto que parece que no hay espacio para todos.
*La no-tan-difícil-como-la-anterior*: Que en España se busque la manera de que no existan nativos que se sientan desplazados por extranjeros, osea, proporcionar más espacio acorde con la realidad.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Aquí, no sé si has visto las cifras, pero un 75% más o menos de la delincuencia es de inmigrantes...


No las he visto, pero han de ser altas, sin duda.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo creo que un país se construye entre todos. Si quieren venir inmigrantes que vengan, pero que trabajen. Que coticen como yo, que construyamos una buena infraestructura y que juntos podamos tener un buen futuro.
> 
> No me vale eso de... ellos vienen, intentan trabajar y si no pueden delinquen, y mientras, yo pago el servicio sanitario con mi trabajo, pero cuando me hace falta, no me pueden atender los médicos porque ellos lo necesitan más... y están antes que yo.



Esos comentarios son bastante generalizados. Siento como si nos metieras a todos en un mismo saco.

Conozco varias personas que se quieren ir a España y otras que están allá que no se han ido porque aquí estén pasando trabajo, sino porque desean obtener una mejor educación, un mejor empleo y/o vivir en un país donde se cumpla la ley.

Yo estoy en ese grupo, por ejemplo. Aquí mi familia no está pasando trabajo, sin embargo, si todo sale bien yo estaré allá para estudiar en la universidad este año.

Saludos!


----------



## Viriato

Estoy de acuerdo en gran medida con la afirmación que se ha hecho de que la inmigración se ha "desmadrado" en España. Hay más inmigrantes que nunca, también porque España está viviendo su nivel económico, social y laboral mejor de toda su historia.
Por otra parte somos el país de entrada a la unión europea desde el sur, es decir, del llamado "tercer mundo" y por otra parte la facilidad del idioma hace que la gran mayoría de inmigrantes hispanoamericanos vea en España el mejor destino.
El proceso que ha llevado  a cabo el gobierno ha sido el de intentar regularizar la situación de los inmigrantes, es decir, que todos aquellos que puedan demostrar de alguna manera que tienen trabajo, un alquiler, estudios, etc., estén en situación legal en nuestro país.
Lo cierto es que desconozco que existan problemas para la gente nativa de España a la hora de matricular a sus hijos en guarderías. Dentro de mi grupo de conocidos, amistades y familia, no he escuchado ni un solo caso en este sentido. Si esto fuera así, lo que debería hacer la administración es crear más recursos e infraestructuras a la vez que regularizar la entrada de inmigrantes, porque sino la mesa se queda coja.
Sinceramente Alundra, creo que estás exagerando el tema. Decir que los inmigrantes nos están quitando las viviendas, las plazas escolares y que colapsan las listas de espera me parece desmesurado. No por nada, sino porque el origen de esos problemas no tiene nada que ver con la inmigración, bajo mi punto de vista. No obstante éste es otro tema y si quieres abrimos otro hilo, no vaya a ser que alguien nos recrimine que nos estamos saliendo, ja ja ja.
Y además, si un inmigrante está establecido en España, su situación es legal, trabaja y aporta a la caja común, pues tiene los mismos derechos que los demás, nativos o no.
Por cierto Alundra, en absoluto me pareces xenófoba y, aunque parezcas subjetiva y alguien te lo recrimine, en total desacuerdo con él, faltaría más, aquí estamos para dar nuestras opiniones.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Cof, cof, cof... 
perdonen ustedes, todos. Tal como comenté en el otro foro, creo que nadie viene a quitarle nada a nadie, no es culpa del que llega, busca y obtiene, sino del que provee. ¿Qué encuentra el gobierno en los inmigrantes para darles más posibilidades que a los nativos? No lo sé, no tengo la respuesta, pero creo que vendría bien hacernos ese análisis. 
Quizá si encontramos el qué y por qué encontremos un cómo soluciona, y es que lo mismo pasa en México, con los extrangeros, lo mismito. 
Mi tío, por ejemplo, médico de profesión, resulta que solicitó un permiso para vivir y trabajar en España y en menos de lo que lo cuento había puesto un hostal cerca de La Cibeles, aquí hubiera tardado años en conseguir los permisos. Y les aseguro que si uno de ustedes llaga acá y solicita los permisos para un negocio, lo tendrán puesto más rápido de lo que yo he sido capaz de escribir este post.
Sólo mi pequeña opinión.
Saludos,
Tigger no inmigrante (hasta ahora)


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por abrir el hilo, Alundra.

Yo no uso mucho los servicios públicos, gracias a Dios (por lo que soy un subvencionador claro de todos los demás). He oído también la historia de la gente a la que le quitan las guarderías y los hospitales, pero lo cierto es que las últimas veces que he ido ambulatorios sigo viendo más españoles que hispanoamericanos (por lo menos por la pinta, no les iba pidiendo a cada uno el pasaporte).


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, como Fernando nos ha echado la bronca en el otro hilo
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=31485
> 
> 
> 
> me vengo aquí para responder...
> 
> 
> 
> Esta situación es tan increible, que nadie se la cree... Antes de tacharme de xenófoba  , y pensar que soy tan subjetiva, te pido que preguntes a inmigrantes en España a ver si es cierto lo que digo, si tienen o no trato preferencial ante entregas de pisos, escuelas, guarderías, asistencia médica, etc...
> 
> 
> Alundra.


 
Apreciada Alundra,

Soy una inmigrante, y te voy a contestar a tu pregunta: No, no he notado un trato preferencial en España hacia mi persona, en ninguno de los casos que indicas, ni aquí ni en el otro hilo. 
Yo también tengo que esperar tres o cuatro, hasta seis meses para ir a un ginecólogo de Seguridad Social, o un dermatólogo o bien cualquier otro especialista. Y sino quiero esperar, tengo que pagar, igual que tú. 
Cuando buscaba trabajo, tenía la impresión de que muchas veces no obtenía el trabajo porque era extranjera. Hay un montón de puestos donde se exige tener nacionalidad española, o por lo menos comunitaria (pero los comunitarios no molestan, a que no?) y aunque un extranjero puede ser mucho mejor cualificado para un puesto, no lo obtiene por un simple hecho de tener otra nacionalidad. 
Quiero comprarme un piso, pero lo veo imposible, ya que mi sueldo no da para un prestamo, ni siquiera con un 20 por ciento de entrada.... Dime, por favor dónde hay que recurrir para poder aprovecharse de ese "trato favorable de los inmigrantes" del que hablas, y adquirir una vivienda... *El banco no sabe ni de nacionalidades ni de colores, el único color que reconoce es el color de dinero, sea español o extranjero.*
También te puedo decir, si tú, como una española, quieres obtener una financiación, para comprar un ordenador, una cama, un armario o lo que sea, te lo concederán, sin mirar la caducidad de tu DNI. Pero si yo quiero aprovecharme de una financiación, me la darán sólo hasta la fecha de la caducidad de mi tarjeta de residencia, aunque tenga un trabajo estable y contrato fijo. O sea, si la financiación es a 24 meses, y mi tarjeta caduca dentro de 10, pues me financiarán sólo durante los 10 meses, ni un día más.

Y a ver si somos iguales... Yo estoy aquí completamente sola, no tengo ni mamá ni papá a quien recurrir en el caso de necesidad. Y así como yo, muchos más de inmigrantes. Dependo sólo que mis dos manos. Y tu, como muchos otros españoles, si por desgracia, la vida te da un disgusto, por lo menos tienes a tu familia, que, si no te ayuda económicamente, te apoyará y te dará consuelo en situaciones dificiles. Que quede claro, no lo reprocho, yo tambíen hacia esto en mi país, recurrá a mis padres si algo me iba mal. Esto es normal, pero también es el hecho de que tu si que tienes la familia aquí y yo no.

Te olvidas otra cosa, Alundra, y esa es que en algunas ocasiones, algunos empresarios contratan a los inmigrantes pque pueden pagarles mucho menos de lo que deberían pagar a un español por trabajar en el mismo puesto. Pero yo no voy a generalizar a nadie, y por eso digo, ALGUNOS. Porque nadie es sólo bueno, o sólo malo. He visto en más de una ocasión que un inmigrante es engañado por la empresa por el simple hecho de no conocer sus derechos como trabajador, ni saber dónde preguntar y comprobar si todo es tal y como lo dice el empresario.

Me han decepcionado mucho tus palabras y me ha dolido mucho lo que has dicho. Por suerte, hay muy pocos españoles que piensan como tú, y muchos que son la gente más abierta y más informada y menos xenofóbica.

Personalmente, creo que en general, un extranjero tiene un trato igual, ni peor ni mejor, a un español. Pero bueno.... Cada uno tiene derecho de pensar lo que quiere. Al fin y al cabo, éste es un país libre, ¿no?
Saludos cordiales,
Natasha
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Natasha, lo que sí es cierto es que yo no puedo ni soñar en que el estado me dé un piso. He tenido que pasar por el Banco, etc. A lo mejor a mí (afortunadamente para mí) no me lo van a dar bajo ningún concepto pero sí que hay españoles de clase media-baja que se ven postergados por inmigrantes que (en la mayor parte de los casos) no han tenido que pagar ningún impuesto, aparte (si acaso) de la Seguridad Social.

Los empresarios por supuesto que contratan a extranjeros porque les sale más barato que un español. Si no, ¿por qué los iban a contratar? Y si hubiese un marciano que les cobrase un céntimo de euro menos también los contratarían. 

Entiendo que te refieres a los empresarios que contratan ilegales para aprovecharse de su mala situación. Efectivamente los hay, y a patadas.


----------



## zebedee

​


			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Me han decepcionado mucho tus palabras y me ha dolido mucho lo que has dicho. Por suerte, hay muy pocos españoles que piensan como tú, y muchos que son la gente más abierta y más informada y menos xenofóbica.


 
Hola Natasha,

Creo que no has leído las palabras de Alundra en su primer post:




			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> También es muy sencillo por parte de los demás países no involucrados, mirar a los españoles como xenófobos, y no intentar siquiera comprender que *la situación podría ser una mala gestión por parte de la administración, que es lo que muchos intentamos explicar (que yo no le estoy echando la culpa a los inmigrantes*) ... pero claro, es más sencillo culpar a los españoles de xenófobos y racistas... así no hay que buscar más explicaciones.... ni soluciones...


 
Fernando ha hablado de inmigrantes "que no pagan impuestos". ¿Y por qué no los pagan? ¿Será porque no quieren? Porque si es por eso, mira que hay españoles también que pecan de lo mismo. ¿O será porque las empresas no les dan un contrato ni una nómina con los que puedan entrar en el sistema de la Administración/Agencia Tributaria/Seguridad Social etc como otro ciudadano más?

Hablando como inmigrante que soy, estoy segura de que la mayoría de los inmigrantes sólo queremos que nos traten como otro ciudadano más de España y disfrutar de los mismos derechos, y por supuesto las obligaciones, que eso conlleva.


----------



## Viriato

Totalmente de acuerdo con Natasha 
Me gustaría, en la medida de lo posible, que los que afirman que los inmigrantes nos quitan las guarderías, colegios, viviendas y atención médica, citaran alguna fuente fiable y objetiva donde poder contrastar estos datos. Repito algo que dije antes, no conozco ningún caso en todo mi entorno donde se haya producido alguna situación así.
Por cierto, el otro día escuche en un medio de comunicación que un informe de la Unión Europea dice que para mantener nuestro "envidiado" estado del bienestar hace falta que lleguen más inmigrantes, ya que con la contribución de los nativos será imposible.


----------



## natasha2000

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hola Natasha,
> 
> Creo que no has leído las palabras de Alundra en su primer post:
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando ha hablado de inmigrantes "que no pagan impuestos". ¿Y por qué no los pagan? ¿Será porque no quieren? Porque si es por eso, mira que hay españoles también que pecan de lo mismo. ¿O será porque las empresas no les dan un contrato ni una nómina con los que puedan entrar en el sistema de la Administración/Agencia Tributaria/Seguridad Social etc como otro ciudadano más?
> 
> Hablando como inmigrante que soy, estoy segura de que la mayoría de los inmigrantes sólo queremos que nos traten como otro ciudadano más de España y disfrutar de los mismos derechos, y por supuesto las obligaciones, que eso conlleva. ​




Eso es lo que quería decir yo. Que nos traten ni mejor ni peor, sino igual, y que algunos no nos culpen por sus fracasos personales. Al fin y al cabo, el estado y los políticos que han hecho los leyes son elegidos por estos españoles, y no por inmigrantes, ya que nosotros no tenemos derecho a voto, y si hay alguien quien cree que la administración española favorece a los inmigrantes, pues que use el arma que tiene en sus manos - el voto - y que lo cambie. 
Yo, de hecho, creo que el problema de verdad no es en la inmigración en general, sino en la inmigracion ILEGAL, que sí que es una fuente de un sinfín de problemas, no sólo para los españoles, sino también para toda la gente que vive aquí. Uno que viene en la patera, sin un duro, sin papeles, que no tiene ningún tipo de cobijo ni nada, y si tiene suerte, le meten en un piso con 20 personas más...bueno, ya sabéis, supongo que tembién, como yo leéis periódicos y veis las noticias... Pues, unos de desesperación, otros por hambre... No tienen mucha elección, desde que salieron de su país. Y se convierten en delincuentes, porque para muchos, es la única manera de sobrevivir. OJO! NO JUSTIFICO LA DELINCUENCIA, sólo busco el porqué. Pero claro, esto ya está en manos de los que dirigen este país (u otros países del primer mundo), y si a los ciudadanos de estos primeros países no les gusta como se maneja el problema, que voten otros. 
Por cierto, pero he notado un fenómeno muy interesante... Qué pasa con los "inmigrantes" comunitarios? Esos si que no molestan. Pero, según las palabras de algunos, acaso los comunitarios también no les quitan a los españoles trabajo? Acaso no les quitan sitio en guardería? Acaso algunos de ellos no son delincuetes (Tony King, por ejemplo)? Y sin embargo, las quejas siempre van sólo dirigidas a los inmigrantes ex-comunitarios.... Si me equivoco, que me corrigan, por favor, pero es una impresión que tengo.
Al fin y al cabo, creo que generalizar es una cosa muy, pero muy peligrosa, y eso es exactamente lo que pasó aquí. 
Saludos a todos.
Natasha​


----------



## natasha2000

Una cosa más. Si que he oído de eso que si quieres montar un negocio y eres inmigrante, no pagas impuestos durante 5 años. Pues, mira, tengo varios amigos y conocidos, inmigrantes serbios, unos tienen negocios pequeños, otros grandes, como cadenas de bares y restaurantes, y fijate, cada año lo mismo, TODOS hacemos nuestras declaraciones a la hacienda... Hasta ahora, no he oído de ninguno de ellos que por imnigrante, no tiene que pagar impuestos. Así que me gustaría que los que afirman eso, que aporten unas pruebas fiables, o que se callen.


----------



## natasha2000

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hola Natasha,
> 
> Creo que no has leído las palabras de Alundra en su primer post:
> 
> 
> ​




Si que las he leído, y releído varias veces, pero no me convencen... Todo lo demás que ha dicho, me hace no creer en estas palabras. Las veo más como un deseo de atenuar lo otro.​


----------



## Alundra

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Legalmente, para que un extranjero pueda ir a trabajar a tu país es lo mismo: Sin contrato de trabajo aprobado por el ministerio del trabajo Español no se va. Pero claro, esa es la teoría y en este caso reconozco que no coincide mucho con la práctica.
> 
> Pues no, no coincide mucho, la verdad
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, nadie puede asegurar que en épocas anteriores, no hubo Españoles que en la desesperación de salir de su país emigraron de manera ilegal y que al llegar al país de destino ilegalmente, tuvo que robar para poder comer.
> 
> Eso también es cierto, las cosas como son, aunque si los españoles hubieran sido más dañinos que beneficiosos, seguramente que también lo habríamos oído y tendríamos coletilla... normalmente nos gusta pregonar lo malo, lo bueno parece que se da por supuesto que tiene que ser así...
> 
> Las cifras de delincuencia las pasé en unos enlaces aquí:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=704094&postcount=16


 


			
				Viriato said:
			
		

> Sinceramente Alundra, creo que estás exagerando el tema. Decir que los inmigrantes nos están quitando las viviendas, las plazas escolares y que colapsan las listas de espera me parece desmesurado. No por nada, sino porque el origen de esos problemas no tiene nada que ver con la inmigración, bajo mi punto de vista.


 
Yo creo que no exagero en absoluto, es una realidad española, Viriato, sal a la calle, despierta.... El origen yo no sé cual es, pero lo cierto es que la inmigración es una de las causas.... bajo mi punto de vista.



			
				Tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> ¿Qué encuentra el gobierno en los inmigrantes para darles más posibilidades que a los nativos? No lo sé, no tengo la respuesta, pero creo que vendría bien hacernos ese análisis.


 
Tigger, es un colectivo desprotegido y merece ayudas. Esa es la razón que yo veo para que le den más posibilidades que a los nativos.



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo no uso mucho los servicios públicos, gracias a Dios (por lo que soy un subvencionador claro de todos los demás). He oído también la historia de la gente a la que le quitan las guarderías y los hospitales, pero lo cierto es que las últimas veces que he ido ambulatorios sigo viendo más españoles que hispanoamericanos (por lo menos por la pinta, no les iba pidiendo a cada uno el pasaporte).


 
Fernando, tú estás en una edad que no necesita demasiado de servicios médicos (a no ser una urgencia, imagino).
Yo también estuve muchos años sin necesidad de utilizarlo hasta que tuve hijos.
La edad media que visita los médicos (En España por lo menos) son:
-Los jubilados, que necesitan medicinas y tomas de tensión, etc....
-Los niños, cada semana, el que no tiene tos, tiene fiebre, y el que no, necesita revisión y vacunación...

Asi que, supongo que como tampoco hay muchos ancianos inmigrantes, la mayoría también estarán en pediatría. (Zona que me imagino visitas poco  )

Natasha, 
No sé donde vives, pero puedo garantizarte que ayudas para inmigrantes las hay.
Sólo tienes que ir a cualquier Ayuntamiento y solicitarlas.
Los inmigrantes es un colectivo con derecho a ayudas, igual que hay otros colectivos.

Cualquier ciudadano normal, que quiere solicitar una ayuda queda detrás de esos colectivos, porque tienen preferencias, se supone que son colectivos desprotegidos.

Yo no digo que un piso te salga gratis y en el banco tengas preferencia (sólo faltaba eso) te estoy diciendo, que en España si yo solicito un piso y tú también lo solicitas, te lo dan antes a tí, ni más ni menos, puedes negármelo si quieres, pero yo sé que es así, lo sé de primera mano. 
Tengo un hermano que recientemente se separó y solicitó un piso (o sea que te estoy hablando de algo que he vivido de primera mano), le dijeron que antes que él estaban los inmigrantes (y algunos colectivos más) y que no iba a tener posibilidades seguramente.
Asi que, él como tantos otros españoles, no es que se quede sin piso, es que si quiere uno, se tendrá que gastar el dinero que no tiene, o emigrar.
Mi vecina fue a la guardería del estado y tampoco quedaban plazas porque también tenían preferencias los inmigrantes. Asi que, si quiere que su hijo vaya a la guardería tendrá que gastarse más de lo que tenía previsto, porque lo tendrá que llevar a una guardería privada.

El que tu estés aquí sola, no tiene nada que ver con este hilo, pero te voy a decir otra cosa.
Tanto que dice la gente que los españoles somos racistas, los derechos de extranjería españoles son los más permisivos que he visto con respecto a los extranjeros.
Tú tienes derecho según la ley de extranjería a la reagrupación familiar, y 
este derecho no lo tenemos los españoles , asi por ejemplo el estado se compromete a traer la familia de un senegalés a España , mientras que un español de Cadiz que se case con una española de Bilbao no reciben ayuda alguna del estado. 
Siento que me tengas por racista y xenófoba, yo sólo te cuento lo que estoy viviendo, que no es una película.
Por último, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el emigrante que venga a trabajar, bien recibido sea.

Los inmigrantes comunitarios me merecen el mismo respeto que los demás, el que trabaja estupendo, el ladrón y delincuente cuanto más lejos mejor.

Viriato, si en mi ciudad hay dos guarderías estatales (que me salen la mitad de baratas que una privada) están completas con inmigrantes (porque son un colectivo que va antes que tú, que lo sepas) y me tengo que ir a una guardería privada.

No son fáciles las búsquedas que pides, porque lo que encuentro es algo racista y no lo voy a poner aquí (lo que me faltaba para que me digan racista), pero puedes tú intentar la búsqueda si quieres y te asombrarás de lo que encuentras.
Por privado te voy a pasar un enlace de las Leyes de extranjería españolas y las de otros países para que veas lo xenófobos que son los que tanto se quejan del racismo en España.


Alundra.


----------



## Zakalwe

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Por cierto, pero he notado un fenómeno muy interesante... Qué pasa con los "inmigrantes" comunitarios? Esos si que no molestan. Pero, según las palabras de algunos, acaso los comunitarios también no les quitan a los españoles trabajo? Acaso no les quitan sitio en guardería? Acaso algunos de ellos no son delincuetes (Tony King, por ejemplo)? Y sin embargo, las quejas siempre van sólo dirigidas a los inmigrantes ex-comunitarios.... Si me equivoco, que me corrigan, por favor, pero es una impresión que tengo.


 Pues soy un inmigrante comunitario y de lo que he visto desde que estoy aqui, es que no tengo ninguna ventaja frente a los españoles, pero tampoco tengo desventajas sino las habituales para todo tipo de inmigrante en el mundo: no tengo mi familia aqui para ayudarme y si quiero obtener un puesto de trabajo aqui tengo que demostrar que tengo más habilidades que un español para este puesto para que me eligen a mi en vez de un español. Pero no me voy a quejar, porque soy yo que he elegido venir aqui. Podria haberme quedado en mi país. 

No puedo hablar de las ventajas que podrian tener los ex-comunitarios porque no las conozco. Pero si es cierto que el número de inmigrantes ha aumentado muchisimo en los ultimos años y que eso no es una cosa fácil de gestionar, ni por los politicos, ni por los españoles que no estan acostrumbados a esto como por ejemplo Francia que tiene inmigrantes desde más de una generación. Así pienso que es normal que se sientan invadidos y que no lo acepten durante un tiempo.


----------



## Alundra

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Si que las he leído, y releído varias veces, pero no me convencen... Todo lo demás que ha dicho, me hace no creer en estas palabras. Las veo más como un deseo de atenuar lo otro.


 
Yo intento ponerme en tu piel y sé que no es una situación muy cómoda para ti... ¿Has intentado mirarlo desde mi punto de vista? ¿Tú que harías si fuera al contrario? ¿Tienes hijos? Hay muchos factores que intervienen en el juicio de una persona.... Tacharla de racista y xenófoba porque vela por unos intereses que ve peligrar en un futuro, no me parece tampoco lo más adecuado.


Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> Pues soy un inmigrante comunitario y de lo que he visto desde que estoy aqui, es que no tengo ninguna ventaja frente a los españoles, pero tampoco tengo desventajas sino las habituales para todo tipo de inmigrante en el mundo: no tengo mi familia aqui para ayudarme y si quiero obtener un puesto de trabajo aqui tengo que demostrar que tengo más habilidades que un español para este puesto para que me eligen a mi en vez de un español. Pero no me voy a quejar, porque soy yo que he elegido venir aqui. Podria haberme quedado en mi país.
> 
> No puedo hablar de las ventajas que podrian tener los ex-comunitarios porque no las conozco. Pero si es cierto que el número de inmigrantes ha aumentado muchisimo en los ultimos años y que eso no es una cosa fácil de gestionar, ni por los politicos, ni por los españoles que no estan acostrumbados a esto como por ejemplo Francia que tiene inmigrantes desde más de una generación. Así pienso que es normal que se sientan invadidos y que no lo acepten durante un tiempo.


 
Zakalwe, este párrafo mío de ninguna manera iba contra la gente comunitaria que vive aquí, sino que las quejas de ALGUNOS españoles siempre van contra los ex-comunitarios.


----------



## Zakalwe

No te preocupes, natasha2000 . Te he entendido perfectamente. Solamente queria dar un punto de vista veniendo de un inmigrante comunitario.

Sé que la situación es muy diferente entre los comunitarios y ex-comunitarios.
Y que los comunitarios no tenemos los problemas que tienen los ex-comunitarios. Sin hablar de la diferencia de derechos y de facilidades que tenemos, ya es más facil adaptarnos a España ya que se parece más a nuestro país que a un ex-comunitario. Fisicamente, nos parecemos más a los españoles y eso nos favorece, aunque cuando hablamos estamos jodidos


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Natasha,
> No sé donde vives, pero puedo garantizarte que ayudas para inmigrantes las hay.
> Sólo tienes que ir a cualquier Ayuntamiento y solicitarlas.
> Los inmigrantes es un colectivo con derecho a ayudas, igual que hay otros colectivos.
> 
> Cualquier ciudadano normal, que quiere solicitar una ayuda queda detrás de esos colectivos, porque tienen preferencias, se supone que son colectivos desprotegidos.
> 
> ¿Acaso no consideras que lo son? Y no me refiero a mí o la gente como yo, que tiene papeles, recursos u aptitudes para buscarse un trabajo. Me refiero a los que no tienen nada. Aparte de eso, me parecía muy bien y solidario cuando me enteré que CÇUALQUIERA en España tiene derecho a ser atendido por un médico, tenga o no los papeles. Creo que esta parte de la ley española es maravillosa y demuestra la verdadera cara de la gente española. Creo que esto no existe en muchos paises del "primer mundo".
> 
> Yo no digo que un piso te salga gratis y en el banco tengas preferencia (sólo faltaba eso) te estoy diciendo, que en España si yo solicito un piso y tú también lo solicitas, te lo dan antes a tí, ni más ni menos, puedes negármelo si quieres, pero yo sé que es así, lo sé de primera mano.
> Tengo un hermano que recientemente se separó y solicitó un piso (o sea que te estoy hablando de algo que he vivido de primera mano), le dijeron que antes que él estaban los inmigrantes (y algunos colectivos más) y que no iba a tener posibilidades seguramente.
> Asi que, él como tantos otros españoles, no es que se quede sin piso, es que si quiere uno, se tendrá que gastar el dinero que no tiene, o emigrar.
> Mi vecina fue a la guardería del estado y tampoco quedaban plazas porque también tenían preferencias los inmigrantes. Asi que, si quiere que su hijo vaya a la guardería tendrá que gastarse más de lo que tenía previsto, porque lo tendrá que llevar a una guardería privada.
> 
> ¿A qué te refieres exactamente cuando dices SOLICITAR un piso? Hasta ahora, no he oído que alguién solicite el piso, sino el préstamo hipotecario, y el préstamo hipotecario te dan los bancos. Y como ya he dicho, los bancos no les interesa la nacionalidad. SOLO EL DINERO. Si tu sueldo puede aguantar el peso de una hipoteca, te lo van a dar. Y si no... Pues no te lo van a dar, seas español o inmigrante.
> Si existe otra manera de adquirir un piso, SOLICITANDOLO, dime, donde hay que SOLICITARLO y voy mañana a SOLICITAR UN PISO, a ver si me lo DAN.
> 
> El que tu estés aquí sola, no tiene nada que ver con este hilo, pero te voy a decir otra cosa.
> Tanto que dice la gente que los españoles somos racistas, los derechos de extranjería españoles son los más permisivos que he visto con respecto a los extranjeros.
> YO NUNCA HE DICHO QUE LOS ESPAÑOLES EN GENERAL SON RACISTAS. Más bien, mi propia experiencia me dice todo lo contrario. Pero claro, COMO YA HE DICHO, no se puede generalizar ni en lo bueno, pero tampoco en lo malo. Por eso siempre digo ALGUNOS españoles. Porque firmemente creo que la mayoría son una gente buena y solidaria.
> Yo no generalizo las cosas.
> 
> 
> Tú tienes derecho según la ley de extranjería a la reagrupación familiar, y
> este derecho no lo tenemos los españoles , asi por ejemplo el estado se compromete a traer la familia de un senegalés a España , mientras que un español de Cadiz que se case con una española de Bilbao no reciben ayuda alguna del estado.
> 
> No des ejemplos ridículos, por favor. ¿Cuanto cuesta un billete de avión de Senegal a España, y cuánto cuesta un billete de avión de Bilbao a Cádiz? Aparte de eso, creeme, yo sí que se que significa la REAGRUPACIÓN FAMILIAR. Esto significa que el estado español, concede el derecho a un senegalés a TRAER su familia LEGALMENTE a España, pero no le paga el billete. Como me he casado con un español, yo tambíen pude aprovecharme de REAGRUPACIÓN FAMILIAR! Pues, yo pagué mi propio billete de avión, aunque mi marido por entonces estaba en el paro.
> 
> 
> Siento que me tengas por racista y xenófoba, yo sólo te cuento lo que estoy viviendo, que no es una película.
> Intenta verlo con una vista más amplia.
> 
> Por último, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el emigrante que venga a trabajar, bien recibido sea.
> 
> Los inmigrantes comunitarios me merecen el mismo respeto que los demás, el que trabaja estupendo, el ladrón y delincuente cuanto más lejos mejor.
> 
> Digo lo mismo. Ni peor ni mejor. Igual.
> 
> 
> Alundra.


 
Aquí van mis respuestas.


----------



## natasha2000

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> No te preocupes, natasha2000 . Te he entendido perfectamente. Solamente queria dar un punto de vista veniendo de un inmigrante comunitario.
> 
> Sé que la situación es muy diferente entre los comunitarios y ex-comunitarios.
> Y que los comunitarios no tenemos los problemas que tienen los ex-comunitarios. Sin hablar de la diferencia de derechos y de facilidades que tenemos, ya es más facil adaptarnos a España ya que se parece más a nuestro país que a un ex-comunitario. Fisicamente, nos parecemos más a los españoles y eso nos favorece, aunque cuando hablamos estamos jodidos


 
Sólo basta con ver las colas en frente del Gobierno Civil. Las colas que hacen los ex y los comunitarios. Lo digo de mi propia experiencia ya que tuve la oportunidad de esperar en ambas colas.

En cuanto a la habilidad de adaptación, nlo creo que el aspecto físico tiene que ver algo con eso. Mira, físicamente yo tampoco soy muy diferente de una española o una francesa. Incluso me han dicho (después de oirme hablar) que pensaban que era una catalana muy cerrada. Las culturas son "parecidas", europeas, con tradición cristiana, un tanto diferentes, pero no más que por ejemplo, un alemán y un español. Pero la cosa se cambia tal y como se enteran que vengo de Serbia (que, por cierto, muchos ni se enteran donde está, una chica me dijo que pensaba que el término "serbio" es el nombre de una religión y no de una nación )


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo intento ponerme en tu piel y sé que no es una situación muy cómoda para ti... ¿Has intentado mirarlo desde mi punto de vista? ¿Tú que harías si fuera al contrario? ¿Tienes hijos? Hay muchos factores que intervienen en el juicio de una persona.... Tacharla de racista y xenófoba porque vela por unos intereses que ve peligrar en un futuro, no me parece tampoco lo más adecuado.
> 
> 
> Alundra.


 
Alundra, yo no te he tachado de racista y xenofoba. Lo has hecho tu, diciendo lo que has dicho. Deberías saber que estas cosas son muy, pero muy delicadas, y hay que elegir las palabras mejor a la hora de hablar, e intentar las cosas TAL Y COMO SON, y la inmigración en general, es una cosa muy compleja, y mucho más complicada de lo que uno piensa. Es fácil culpar a los inmigrantes. Pero, te has parado en pensar, que la palabra "inmigrantes" comprende un sinfin de varedades de gente muy diferente entre sí, y no hablo de color y de nacionalidad, sino de circunstancias de la vida en que se encuentran, el tipo de males que tienen que sufrir, culturas y sociedades de donde provienen, y si a todo esto añades diferencias en caracteres de cada individuo....
Me repito, pero tengo que volver a decir: generalizar es muy peligroso.


----------



## Alundra

> ¿Acaso no consideras que lo son? Y no me refiero a mí o la gente como yo, que tiene papeles, recursos u aptitudes para buscarse un trabajo. Me refiero a los que no tienen nada. Aparte de eso, me parecía muy bien y solidario cuando me enteré que CÇUALQUIERA en España tiene derecho a ser atendido por un médico, tenga o no los papeles. Creo que esta parte de la ley española es maravillosa y demuestra la verdadera cara de la gente española. Creo que esto no existe en muchos paises del "primer mundo".


 
A ver... a mí sin papeles no me ve el médico, a ti sí.... ¿Quién está teniendo preferencia?



> ¿A qué te refieres exactamente cuando dices SOLICITAR un piso? Hasta ahora, no he oído que alguién solicite el piso, sino el préstamo hipotecario, y el préstamo hipotecario te dan los bancos. Y como ya he dicho, los bancos no les interesa la nacionalidad. SOLO EL DINERO. Si tu sueldo puede aguantar el peso de una hipoteca, te lo van a dar. Y si no... Pues no te lo van a dar, seas español o inmigrante.
> Si existe otra manera de adquirir un piso, SOLICITANDOLO, dime, donde hay que SOLICITARLO y voy mañana a SOLICITAR UN PISO, a ver si me lo DAN.


 
Por favor, vuelve a releer mi mensaje anterior. Sólo tienes que ir a tu Ayuntamiento. Pide información sobre los pisos de protección oficial o subvencionados y las ayudas que hay para ti. Dependiendo de cada comunidad (cada Ayuntamiento y comunidad tiene sus propias normativas) hay unos pisos que están subvencionados, esos pisos cuestan muchísimo menos (donde va a parar) que el resto, y hay unas listas en donde te apuntan, dependiendo de un baremo que tienen (colectivos, renta, y demás factores) el piso te lo adjudican a ti o a otra persona. 



> Yo no generalizo las cosas.


 
Yo intento no generalizar tampoco. Perdona si a veces doy esa impresión, tengo muy en cuenta que todos los inmigrantes no son iguales, pero imagino que a veces, cuando lo escribo no lo hago correctamente. 

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Alundra, yo no te he tachado de racista y xenofoba. Lo has hecho tu, diciendo lo que has dicho.


 
Dime por favor, que comentario de los míos te ha parecido racista o xenófobo. 

Alundra.


----------



## Zakalwe

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> En cuanto a la habilidad de adaptación, nlo creo que el aspecto físico tiene que ver algo con eso. Mira, físicamente yo tampoco soy muy diferente de una española o una francesa. Incluso me han dicho (después de oirme hablar) que pensaban que era una catalana muy cerrada. Las culturas son "parecidas", europeas, con tradición cristiana, un tanto diferentes, pero no más que por ejemplo, un alemán y un español. Pero la cosa se cambia tal y como se enteran que vengo de Serbia (que, por cierto, muchos ni se enteran donde está, una chica me dijo que pensaba que el término "serbio" es el nombre de una religión y no de una nación )



No hablaba de los ex-comunitarios viniendo de Europa, ya que sé que como en tu caso, nos parecemos bastante. Hablaba de la gran parte de los ex-comunitarios que vienen de otros continentes y que tienen culturas diferentes, aunque conozco a gente de Marruecos o de Africa Sub-Sahara que dice que España se parece más a su país que Franciá por ejemplo por el clima y la gente amable.
Y sobre el aspecto fisico, pues no pienso que influye en la capacidad de adaptación pero si en la relación con la gente con prejuicios como para encontrar trabajo. Aunque eso es un problema a escala mundial y no solamente español.


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> A ver... a mí sin papeles no me ve el médico, a ti sí.... ¿Quién está teniendo preferencia?
> 
> No me lo puedo creer... De verdad no entiendes o te haces la sueca? SIN PAPELES significa que no tienes permiso de residencia, que no estás registrado en ningún sitio, que ESTAS EN ESPAÑA DE UNA MANERA ILEGAL!!!
> Tu, desde que abriste los ojos y respiraste el aire por primera vez en tu vida fuieste LEGAL en este país, como yo  en el mío, o un senegalés en el suyo. ¿Acaso no tienes DNI? Por favor.....
> 
> Por favor, vuelve a releer mi mensaje anterior. Sólo tienes que ir a tu Ayuntamiento. Pide información sobre los pisos de protección oficial o subvencionados y las ayudas que hay para ti. Dependiendo de cada comunidad (cada Ayuntamiento y comunidad tiene sus propias normativas) hay unos pisos que están subvencionados, esos pisos cuestan muchísimo menos (donde va a parar) que el resto, y hay unas listas en donde te apuntan, dependiendo de un baremo que tienen (colectivos, renta, y demás factores) el piso te lo adjudican a ti o a otra persona.
> 
> Ya sé de estos pisos. Pero también sé que te apuntas y te esperas una eternidad... Igual me jubile antes de adquirir un piso de esta manera. Y entoncés, ya no tendré edad como para poder pedir ni un duro de préstamo y ni hablar de cientos de miles de euros que se necesitan...
> Y a tu hermano, seguro que le han dejado atrás por una familia con niños... Un soltero siempre se puede apañar más fácil que una familia, ¿no?
> 
> Yo intento no generalizar tampoco. Perdona si a veces doy esa impresión, tengo muy en cuenta que todos los inmigrantes no son iguales, pero imagino que a veces, cuando lo escribo no lo hago correctamente.
> Haberlo pensado antes.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Mis respuestas


----------



## natasha2000

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> No hablaba de los ex-comunitarios viniendo de Europa, ya que sé que como en tu caso, nos parecemos bastante. Hablaba de la gran parte de los ex-comunitarios que vienen de otros continentes y que tienen culturas diferentes, aunque conozco a gente de Marruecos o de Africa Sub-Sahara que dice que España se parece más a su país que Franciá por ejemplo por el clima y la gente amable.
> Y sobre el aspecto fisico, pues no pienso que influye en la capacidad de adaptación pero si en la relación con la gente con prejuicios como para encontrar trabajo. Aunque eso es un problema a escala mundial y no solamente español.


 
Si, completamente de acuerdo... Pero tu lo has dicho, el problema es en la existencia de prejuicios... Aquí la gente dice, todos los moros roban. Pues, a mi me han ayudado. Fui la víctima de un hurto, y el ladrón era alto y rubio, y los moros que se encontraron en la calle, le pararon y me devolvieron mis cosas. 
Otro ejemplo de que generalizar es muy, muy peligroso.
Saludos,.


----------



## belén

Alundra said:
			
		

> A ver... a mí sin papeles no me ve el médico, a ti sí.... ¿Quién está teniendo preferencia?



Disculpa Alundra, si te refieres a "sin papeles" porque te has dejado la tarjeta sanitaria en casa, sí que te ve el médico, sólo faltaba... Igual te echan la bronca por no traer la documentación encima, pero no es verdad que no te vean.


Y tal como dice Natasha, papeles tienes.

Saludos,

Belén


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Dime por favor, que comentario de los míos te ha parecido racista o xenófobo.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Creo que te equivocas en muchas cosas y que tienes unas opiniones muy equivocadas. No sé por que, ni lo intentaré definir, ya que no te conozco de nada, así que puedo juzgar sólo a través de lo que dices.
Y dijiste:
1. Que los inmigrantes tienen más derechos que los españoles.
2. Que los inmigrantes tienen la culpa por el crecimiento de la delincuencia.
3. Que van a atender antes a un inmigrante que a ti en laSeguridad Social.

Personalmente, yo veo todo eso como prejuicios hacía inmigrantes.
Si no es así, pido perdón.


----------



## Alundra

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Creo que te equivocas en muchas cosas y que tienes unas opiniones muy equivocadas. No sé por que, ni lo intentaré definir, ya que no te conozco de nada, así que puedo juzgar sólo a través de lo que dices.
> Y dijiste:
> 1. Que los inmigrantes tienen más derechos que los españoles.
> 2. Que los inmigrantes tienen la culpa por el crecimiento de la delincuencia.
> 3. Que van a atender antes a un inmigrante que a ti en laSeguridad Social.
> 
> Personalmente, yo veo todo eso como prejuicios hacía inmigrantes.
> Si no es así, pido perdón.


 
Yo creo que los puntos que yo he tratado lo he hecho sin ningún matiz racista, si tu quieres verlos desde esa perspectiva, supongo que estás en tu derecho.

De esta forma, aquí termino con esto, pues cualquier cosa que diga se interpretará como racismo, xenofobia o prejuicios contra inmigrantes, aunque yo lo haga sin esa intención.

Alundra.


----------



## Viriato

Unos datos:
1.- El número de autónomos inmigrantes crece un 78,6 % en los últimos cuatro años. En la Comunidad valenciana, donde yo vivo, un 107 %. ¿Es esto venir a delinquir o ganas de labrarse un futuro? ¿A cualquiera de estas personas le atienden antes en la seguridad social que a mi? Falso.
¿Alguno quiere decir que antes de atender a alguien en la Seguridad Social, apuntar a tus hijos en el colegio, solicitar una beca, etc. hay que preguntar primero si es inmigrante o no? ¿Y si fuera así, dejarlos para el final de la cola y atender primero a los nacidos en España? Estos planteamientos me ponen los pelos de punta.
2.- También son inmigrantes todos los jugadores de fútbol extranjeros que trabajan y juegan en España (Zidane, David Beckham, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Eto'o, Riquelme, etc. Perdón si he nombrado a alguno que haya jurado la Constitución y tenga nacionalidad española). ¡Qué curioso! ¿A estos también les tienen que dejar para el final de la lista? Noooo, estos son aclamados, son ídolos juveniles y hasta son imitados en su forma de vestir y peinados. De los que he nombrado una excepción, Eto'o, que ha sido insultado en más de una ocasión por su raza. Vergonzosa y repugnante la actitud de esta gente.
3.- Sobre 3,7 millones de extranjeros residen en España, de los cuales 1,7 millones están afiliados a la Seguridad Social. Aquí sí tenemos un problema, porque hay dos millones de personas que han venido a España en busca de una vida mejor y no tenemos capacidad para ofrecérsela. Es aquí donde los gobiernos de todo el mundo deben ponerse manos a la obra, los de origen y los receptores, por dar una solución adecuada a todos los intereses. Por cierto, el aumento considerable de la inmigración se produce desde el año 1998 aprox.
4.- Entre 1900 y 1930 la emigración española, *legal e ilegal*, fue de 4,5 millones de personas, el 25-30 % de la población de entonces. En aquella época España era uno de los países que miraba a su alrededor para buscar una vida mejor. ¿Cuántos años deben pasar o con cuánto dinero hay que contribuir para adquirir los mismos derechos que los nativos? ¿La respuesta es quizá nunca? En mi opnión plantearse estas cosas es de locos, no entiendo estos planteamientos. 
Creo que los gobiernos democráticos deben tener en cuenta la solidaridad en su gestión. Bajo planteamientos que se han vertido en este hilo también podríamos deducir que el que más paga mejor atención sanitaria debe tener, mejores colegios debe disfrutar, más ayudas debe recibir, etc. Yo personalmente me niego a eso y quiero que si algún día, por circunstancias personales o no, he de irme de España a otro país, me traten igual que a los nativos y no me pregunten por mi nacionalidad antes de que un médico me vea, antes de que pida una beca, antes de ser juzgado por alguna causa concreta o antes de matricular a mis hijos en un colegio.


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo creo que los puntos que yo he tratado lo he hecho sin ningún matiz racista, si tu quieres verlos desde esa perspectiva, supongo que estás en tu derecho.
> 
> De esta forma, aquí termino con esto, pues cualquier cosa que diga se interpretará como racismo, xenofobia o prejuicios contra inmigrantes, aunque yo lo haga sin esa intención.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Alundra, me parece que te has quedado sin argumentos. Lo bonito sería reconocer que te has equivocado. Pero bueno, como tu dices, cada uno tiene derecho hacer y pensar lo que crea correcto. 

Gracias a Viriato y Belen y todos los demás españoles que han levantado la voz en contra prejuicios muy feos. Toda esta gente demuestra que no me equivoco cuando digo que en general, los españoles son una gente solidaria y con mente abierta.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo creo que tenemos que analizar con ciudado cada cosa que decimos pues, al estar comunicandonos por escrito, si carecemos de, por lo menos un 1% de claridad, podemos caer en controversias como ésta.
Alundra, entiendo tu preocupación, pero todo depende del cristal con que miresy de lo que quieras hacer con ello.
Todos, en algún momento, formamos parte de una minoría que pudiera ser descalificada por algún motivo que para los que formamos parte de ella no sería válido. Sé de lo que hablo y no soy inmigrante... Y yo creo que más que calificar o descalificar hay que proponer, ser émpaticos y crítico-constructivos. Total, si ya están juntos pues entoces a luchar juntos ¿no creen?
Tigger


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yo creo que tenemos que analizar con ciudado cada cosa que decimos pues, al estar comunicandonos por escrito, si carecemos de, por lo menos un 1% de claridad, podemos caer en controversias como ésta.


 
Hola,
Tigger ha dado en el clavo. Hay que ir con cuidado, porque leo este thread y da la impresión de que se está convirtiendo en algo personal... una especie de "batalla campal"...
Creo que sería más constructivo debatir los argumentos de cada uno, y no "posicionar" a los foreros, porque de esta manera no llegaremos a nada bueno. No se trata de "buenos y malos". ¿No? Venga, ánimo, que es un tema interesante, y me gusta leeros (intervendría en el thread, pero es que no sé qué decir).


Besitos para todos, y mucha calma,
Laia


----------



## Fernando

Vamos a ver:

1) En cualquier país del mundo los nacionales tienen más derechos que los inmigrantes. La civilizada Suiza es un buen ejemplo.

Si fuese una verdad universal que se debe de tratar mejor a los inmigrantes que a los nacionales nos vamos todos los franceses a España y los españoles a Francia y se acabó.

2) ¿Los inmigrantes tienen la culpa del aumento de la delincuencia? Me parece un hecho evidente. Como ya he indicado más arriba, son una tercera parte de la población reclusa. ¿Eso supone que porque el 1% (aprox) de los inmigrantes sean criminales les vamos a tratar como criminales? No.

3) ¿Los inmigrantes son necesarios para mantener la SS española? Por supuesto, SI Y SÓLO SI cotizan. Y además evidentemente se vienen 4 millones de personas nuevas los servicios públicos deben aumentarse. ¿Con qué dinero? Los inmigrantes también se ponen enfermos, tienen hijos que van al colegio y tienen basura que hay que recoger. Además cuesta más educar a un estudiante que viene del tercer mundo y que no sabe castellano.

4) ¿Preferimos a inmigrantes comunitarios que extracomunitarios? Depende. Desde un punto de vista afectivo, prefiero 20 ecuatorianos (por decir un país iberoamericano cualquiera) que un comunitario de algún país que yo me sé.

El problema es que si me vienen 30 franceses (por decir los comunitarios más cercanos) con toda probabilidad el coste para las SS será cero. Porque son más ricos, punto. Mientras que si vienen 20 de Mali con toda probabilidad le costarán dinero a la SS.

La Comunidad Europea, hasta ahora, es un club de ricos (veremos con rumanos y búlgaros). Esto tan bonito de la libre circulación es porque nuestro nivel de desarrollo, sin ser igual, se parece. Sin embargo, la diferencia de rentas entre Melilla y Marruecos es la más alta del mundo (incluida la frontera mexicano-estadounidense).


----------



## Gustavoang

Alundra said:
			
		

> Gustavoang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, nadie puede asegurar que en épocas anteriores, no hubo Españoles que en la desesperación de salir de su país emigraron de manera ilegal y que al llegar al país de destino ilegalmente, tuvo que robar para poder comer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso también es cierto, las cosas como son, aunque si los españoles hubieran sido más dañinos que beneficiosos, seguramente que también lo habríamos oído y tendríamos coletilla... normalmente nos gusta pregonar lo malo, lo bueno parece que se da por supuesto que tiene que ser así...
Click to expand...


¿Será que ustedes no pasaron tanta necesidad aquí como ahorita los latinoamericanos la pasan allá? Aquí no se escucha que los venezolanos se hayan sentido desplazados por la "avalancha europea". ¿Por qué no nos sentimos desplazados en aquella época? ¿Por qué tantos europeos no se vieron en la necesidad de robar? ¿Por qué nosotros SI resistimos a la "avalancha europea" sin que los nativos no se sintieran desplazados y los europeos no causaron tanto problema?

Lo que trato de decir con todo esto es lo que ya otros han mencionado en el mismo hilo, que el problema no es por los inmigrantes, sino que seguramente el país no se da "abasto" con tanta inmigración como nosotros lo hicimos.

Entonces como Natasha dijo, ustedes ejercen el poder sobre el estado, los extranjeros no. Exijan que haya espacio suficiente para todos, pero sin restregarle la culpa a los inmigrantes.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Tanto que dice la gente que los españoles somos racistas



A quien le he escuchado decir eso es a ti. Te juro que si escucho a alguien decir eso, lo pongo en su lugar.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> No son fáciles las búsquedas que pides, porque lo que encuentro es algo racista y no lo voy a poner aquí (lo que me faltaba para que me digan racista), pero puedes tú intentar la búsqueda si quieres y te asombrarás de lo que encuentras.
> Por privado te voy a pasar un enlace de las Leyes de extranjería españolas y las de otros países para que veas lo xenófobos que son los que tanto se quejan del racismo en España.



A ver, cuéntame qué tan xenófobo soy?  

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Fernando said:
			
		

> En cualquier país del mundo los nacionales tienen más derechos que los inmigrantes.


A excepción de Cuba.


----------



## Gustavoang

He estado *muy* de acuerdo con lo que Natasha quiere decir y ciertamente comprendo a Alundra, pero... No estoy de acuerdo en que *las dos* digan "Yo estoy en lo cierto" o "Eso es así" cuando de lo que estamos hablando es de OPINIONES.

Cada quien tiene su forma de ver las cosas, y no tienes derecho a decirle al otro "Te has equivocado" o "Eso no es así" simplemente porque no esté de acuerdo con lo que piensas, en mi opinión.

Las opiniones son subjetivas, evidentemente. Si habláramos de algo que debe ser objetivo (el resultado de un procedimiento matemático, por ejemplo), allí si pienso que se pueden usar esas frases: "Eso no es así", "Estás equivocada", etc.

Son opiniones que...

Alundra piense que los inmigrantes tienen preferencias, Natasha piense que no.
Natasha tomó comentarios hechos por Alundra como xenófobos, pero Alundra dice que no lo hizo o que al menos no fue su intención.

Por otro lado, por favor traten de controlarse un poco. No me pareció que estuvo bien ese comentario de "Te haces la sueca":

Creo que ese si es un comentario xenófono, aunque no fuera tu intención.
Alundra pudo haberte respondido en el mismo tono, pero afortunadamente no lo hizo. Imagínense si empezamos a respondernos así...

Saludos.




			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Alundra, me parece que te has quedado sin argumentos. Lo bonito sería reconocer que te has equivocado. Pero bueno, como tu dices, cada uno tiene derecho hacer y pensar lo que crea correcto.
> 
> Gracias a Viriato y Belen y todos los demás españoles que han levantado la voz en contra prejuicios muy feos. Toda esta gente demuestra que no me equivoco cuando digo que en general, los españoles son una gente solidaria y con mente abierta.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


----------



## natasha2000

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Por otro lado, por favor traten de controlarse un poco. No me pareció que estuvo bien ese comentario de "Te haces la sueca":
> 
> Creo que ese si es un comentario xenófono, aunque no fuera tu intención.
> Alundra pudo haberte respondido en el mismo tono, pero afortunadamente no lo hizo. Imagínense si empezamos a respondernos así...
> Saludos.


 
Gustavo, "hacerse el sueco" es una expresión es español de España (no sé si se usa en Venecuela), igual que en mi idioma para lo mismo se dice hacerte inglés, y creame, cuando digo esto en serbio, no pretendo insultar a los ingleses. La expresión no tiene nada que ver con xenofobia, o por lo menos yo no veo ninguna conexión. Si la hay, por favor, explícamela. Igual no he entendido bien bien el significado de la misma. Si en español tiene y una pizca de conotación xenófoba, pido perdón a los suecos, no era mi intención. 

Creo que ya se ha dicho todo lo que se podía decir, por lo menos por mi parte. Cada uno tiene derecho pensar lo que piensa, yo también. No pretendo ni quiero entrar más porque no tengo nada nuevo que decir. Ya lo he dicho todo lo que pienso.
Era un placer,
Saludos a todos
Natasha


----------



## belén

Off topiquito: 
Es una expresión nada más, no tiene ninguna connotación xenófoba. Quiere decir hacerse pasar por sueco para no entender. Supongo que viene de los años 60 y del boom turístico en España donde la mayor parte de los turistas eran de Suecia.


> *hacerse *alguien* el *sueco*.*
> * 1.* fr. coloq. Desentenderse de algo, fingir que no se entiende.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _


_


_


----------



## natasha2000

belen said:
			
		

> Off topiquito:
> Es una expresión nada más, no tiene ninguna connotación xenófoba. Quiere decir hacerse pasar por sueco para no entender. Supongo que viene de los años 60 y del boom turístico en España donde la mayor parte de los turistas eran de Suecia.


Exactamente en este sentido lo he usado yo.
Gracias, Belen


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Natasha.



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Gustavo, "hacerse el sueco" es una expresión es español de España (no sé si se usa en Venecuela), igual que en mi idioma para lo mismo se dice hacerte inglés, y creame, cuando digo esto en serbio, no pretendo insultar a los ingleses. La expresión no tiene nada que ver con xenofobia, o por lo menos yo no veo ninguna conexión. Si la hay, por favor, explícamela. Igual no he entendido bien bien el significado de la misma. Si en español tiene y una pizca de conotación xenófoba, pido perdón a los suecos, no era mi intención.



En Venezuela tenemos esa misma frase, pero no nos referimos a los suecos sino a los portugueses ("Hacerse el portu") o colombianos ("Hacerse el paisa").

Yo sé que no lo hiciste con mala intención, pero no todos toman esas frases de la misma forma; quizás a algún suizo del forum no le hubiera agradado y lo hubiera tomado como algo xenófobo. Aquí en Venezuela tampoco se hace con mala intención.

A mi no me gustaría oir que alguien le dice a otro "No te hagas el venezolano" en lugar de decirle "No te hagas el loco", aunque no me lo digan con mala intención.

Aunque no lo hagas con mala intención, hay gente que se puede ofender.

Esta conversación me recordó otro hilo del foro.

[OFFTOPIC]
Por cierto, a mi se me ha hecho súper difícil evitar esa frase, pero tengo que hacerlo: Imagínate, mi novia es portuguesa.

No me quiero ni imaginar la cara de mi suegra al escucharme decirle a alguien "No te hagas el portu!".  
[/OFFTOPIC]

Saludos, Natasha!


----------



## zebedee

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> quizás a algún *suizo* del forum no le hubiera agradado y lo hubiera tomado como algo xenófobo.


 
[COMENTARIO CHISTOSO PARA APACIGUAR EL HILO]

Sería en todo caso algún suizo con raices suecas, pero mientras pague sus impuestos, le perdonamos todo...

[/COMENTARIO CHISTOSO PARA APACIGUAR EL HILO]


----------



## natasha2000

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hola, Natasha.
> 
> 
> 
> En Venezuela tenemos esa misma frase, pero no nos referimos a los suecos sino a los portugueses ("Hacerse el portu") o colombianos ("Hacerse el paisa").
> 
> Yo sé que no lo hiciste con mala intención, pero no todos toman esas frases de la misma forma; quizás a algún suizo del forum no le hubiera agradado y lo hubiera tomado como algo xenófobo. Aquí en Venezuela tampoco se hace con mala intención.
> 
> A mi no me gustaría oir que alguien le dice a otro "No te hagas el venezolano" en lugar de decirle "No te hagas el loco", aunque no me lo digan con mala intención.
> 
> Aunque no lo hagas con mala intención, hay gente que se puede ofender.
> 
> Esta conversación me recordó otro hilo del foro.
> 
> [OFFTOPIC]
> Por cierto, a mi se me ha hecho súper difícil evitar esa frase, pero tengo que hacerlo: Imagínate, mi novia es portuguesa.
> 
> No me quiero ni imaginar la cara de mi suegra al escucharme decirle a alguien "No te hagas el portu!".
> [/OFFTOPIC]
> 
> Saludos, Natasha!


 
Gustavo, respeto tu opinión respecto a la expresión, pero creo que estás equivocado. La expresión no quiere decir que la nación en cuestión (sueco, inglés, portugués etc, seguro que en otros idiomas usan otras naciones) es  loca. Creo que la expresión llegó del hecho de que los que la usan no entienden nada a los que se mencionan en la expresión. A ver, como lo explico... Como dijo Belen, la expresión "hacerse el sueco" surgió en los años sesenta, cuando había muchos suecos que venían a las costas españolas hacer el turismo. Como los nativos les hablaban en español, y los suecos (claro está!) no les entendía nada, parecía que le hablabas y el sueco se hacía loco a todo lo que le dices, pero es que el sueco no le entendía al español ni una palabra! De este "malentendido" surgió la expresión... Estoy segura que de casi igual manera surgieron en mi idioma lo de inglés, en tu idioma lo de portugués etc. Yo de verdad no veo nada xenófobo en esta expresión, pero si tu lo ves, respeto tu opinión y no intentaré persuadirte en lo contrario. Pero lo mismo espero de ti.
Saludos.


----------



## Alundra

Viriato... nadie dijo que estén a la cola... yo no quiero que nadie vaya tras de mí.... pero que no me empujen y se me coloquen delante tampoco... 
Lo mejor es uno al lado del otro ¿no crees?...
Ah! Una cosa, yo no sé si tu has inscrito a alguien en guarderias o colegios últimamente, pero en España (últimamente y desde que yo me acuerdo  ), cuando lo haces, tienes que rellenar una reserva de matricula, en la que tienes que poner tus datos (todos) incluyendo nacionalidad. Después y dependiendo de muchos factores, entras o no entras.


Natasha, yo no digo que lleve más razón que tú... simplemente tengo otro punto de vista...

Tigger_uhuhu, llevas más razón que un santo... 

Gustavoang, totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Y lo siento si a veces he generalizado, pues no es esa mi intención.


Bueno... 
Este es un enlace a guarderías estatales. 
http://www.guardeweb.com/NL_educativa.asp

Legislación. Normas legislativas. Estatales. No educativas.
Real Decreto 299/1996 del 28 de Febrero.
Artículo 3.Destinatarios 

Las acciones de compensación educativa contempladas en el presente Real Decreto se dirigen, con carácter general, a las personas, grupos y ámbitos territoriales que se encuentran en situaciones desfavorables, específicamente al alumnado con necesidades educativas especiales asociadas a situaciones sociales o culturales desfavorecidas *y, con carácter prioritario,* a la atención de: 

a) El alumnado que por factores territoriales o por sus condiciones sociales se encuentra en situación de desventaja respecto al acceso, permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo. 

b) El alumnado perteneciente a minorías étnicas o culturales, en situaciones sociales de desventaja, con dificultades de acceso, permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo. 

c) El alumnado que, por razones personales, familiares o sociales, no puede seguir un proceso normalizado de escolarización, cuando de esa situación puedan derivarse dificultades para su permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.


Evidentemente, en educación estatal (tanto de guarderías como en cualquier ámbito) tienen prioridad.

Yo nunca dije que la culpa de todo la tuvieran los inmigrantes (o algunos inmigrantes, no quiero generalizar), me parece que dije que quizás la culpa es de la administración, yo no lo sé... lo que sí es cierto es que ahora mismo, y con esta ley en la mano, cualquier persona de minoría étnica, cultural, etc... (básicamente inmigrantes o la mayoría de los inmigrantes) tiene prioridad ante cualquier español, incluso con menos recursos, en temas de guardería y educación. Es una ley de regulación y les dan prioridad.

Parece que el enlace de las guarderías estatales no funciona bien.
Paso directamente el del decreto que lo regula:
http://www.juridicas.com/base_datos/Admin/rd299-1996.html#a1

Artículo 3. Destinatarios.

Vuelvo a repetir, me parece justo (totalmente)  que los inmigrantes (o la parte de ellos que corresponda) tenga tantos derechos como pueda tener yo (ya me gustaría, como dice Viriato, que otros países adonde yo vaya me traten con la misma igualdad que a sus ciudadanos) pero si les dan prioridad en las ayudas estatales nos están desplazando.

Y no tengo más que decir, creo que ha quedado suficientemente demostrado que los inmigrantes (justa o injustamente, eso ya no lo discuto) tienen prioridad en las ayudas estatales (pisos, educación y muchas más, no me voy a poner a buscar enlaces...) y que la delincuencia en España es un 75% inmigrantes.

Natasha, no tengo nada en contra de los inmigrantes, créeme, conozco a muchos muy trabajadores y con tanto derecho como yo a cualquiera de los servicios que el estado pone a nuestra disposición, así que, si vienen a trabajar, estupendo, yo sí que me pongo en tu lugar e imagino que para ti es muy duro abandonar tu casa y trabajar en el extranjero. Una vez más, te pido que intentes ponerte en el lugar de los españoles también, y veas las cosas desde su punto de vista. Y también te pido disculpas si en algún momento he geralizado en este mensaje, pues no es esa mi intención.

Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

Tengo que hacer un par de observaciones al texto citado:


			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Las acciones de compensación educativa contempladas en el presente Real Decreto se dirigen, con carácter general, a las personas, grupos y ámbitos territoriales que se encuentran en situaciones desfavorables, específicamente al alumnado con necesidades educativas especiales asociadas a situaciones sociales o culturales desfavorecidas *y, con carácter prioritario,* a la atención de:
> 
> a) El alumnado que por factores territoriales o* por sus condiciones sociales* se encuentra en situación de desventaja respecto al acceso, permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.
> Factor territorial - no dice explícitamente que sea una persona de nacionalidad diferente de la española. Yo lo entiendo que puede ser también de otra parte de España, por ejemplo, un andaluz en Cataluña.
> condiciones sociales - no tiene nada que ver con nacionalidad, sino con situación economica y social, como dice el nombre.
> b) El alumnado perteneciente a minorías étnicas o culturales, *en situaciones sociales de desventaja**,* con dificultades de acceso, permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.
> minorías etnicas y culturales - este es otro tema muy sensible, porque ya en otros hilos habían discusiones sobre qué es una minoría, y había personas que consideraban por ejemplo, que catalanes son minoría, la opinión que yo, desde luego no comparto. De todos modos, si, se puede referir a los inmigrantes, pero luego le sigue la frase - en situaciones sociales de desventaja, lo que yo interpreto como un inmigrante con familia que no tiene ni para el pan, y tiene que trabajar durante todo el día, y no tiene donde dejar el niño. Se supone(!) que un español siempre tendrá antes donde dejar el niño (abuelos) que un inmigrante. Parcialmente, te puedo dar la razón aquí, pque es absurdo SUPONER que un español SIEMPRE tiene a alguien para dejar el niño, pero también me parece absurdo creer que SIEMPRE se da la plaza a un inmigrante antes que a un español aunque el inmigrante tenga una situacióne económica mejor que un español.
> 
> c) El alumnado que, *por razones personales, familiares o sociales,* no puede seguir un proceso normalizado de escolarización, cuando de esa situación puedan derivarse dificultades para su permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.
> razones personales, familiares o sociales - de verdad no veo en estas palabras ningún tipo de conexión con inmigrantes.
> 
> 
> Natasha, no tengo nada en contra de los inmigrantes, créeme, conozco a muchos muy trabajadores y con tanto derecho como yo a cualquiera de los servicios que el estado pone a nuestra disposición, así que, si vienen a trabajar, estupendo, yo sí que me pongo en tu lugar e imagino que para ti es muy duro abandonar tu casa y trabajar en el extranjero. Una vez más, te pido que intentes ponerte en el lugar de los españoles también, y veas las cosas desde su punto de vista. Y también te pido disculpas si en algún momento he geralizado en este mensaje, pues no es esa mi intención.
> 
> Alundra.


 
Alundra, a mi también me apetece hacer paces... Pero me sae mal que sigues pensando así, de verdad, porque como ya dices, hay mucha gente que deja su país y se va al otro, y es una gente decente y trabajadora. Claro por la otra cara de la moneda, los que somos así, también sufrimos el enfado de los "indigenas". Pero tanto como tu, yo también tengo miedo de los delincuentes, sean de donde sean, a mi también me pueden atracar, robar, violar etc. Creo que el problema está más en el sistema, en la desigualdad que existe en este mundo, y ante todo, en la inmigración ilegal, y firmemente creo si se pone el fin a la inmigración ilegal, las cosas cambiarán y muchisimo. Pero, claro, es una tarea muy dificil, es igual que pedir la desaparición de narcotraficantes o prostitución, etc... Como ya he dicho, si no te gusta como lo hace TU gobierno ahora, aprovecha TU derecho que tienes y yo no, y cambia el gobierno por otro que crees que lo va a hacer mejor. 
Saludos


----------



## Viriato

Alundra said:
			
		

> Viriato... nadie dijo que estén a la cola... yo no quiero que nadie vaya tras de mí.... pero que no me empujen y se me coloquen delante tampoco...
> Lo mejor es uno al lado del otro ¿no crees?...


Evidentemente que lo mejor es uno al lado del otro, eso es lo que yo reclamo. Pero te vuelvo a repetir, aquí nadie empuja a nadie y nadie se cuela delante de nadie.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Legislación. Normas legislativas. Estatales. No educativas.





			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Real Decreto 299/1996 del 28 de Febrero.
> Artículo 3.Destinatarios
> 
> Las acciones de compensación educativa contempladas en el presente Real Decreto se dirigen, con carácter general, a las personas, grupos y ámbitos territoriales que se encuentran en situaciones desfavorables, específicamente al alumnado con necesidades educativas especiales asociadas a situaciones sociales o culturales desfavorecidas *y, con carácter prioritario,* a la atención de:
> 
> a) El alumnado que por factores territoriales o por sus condiciones sociales se encuentra en situación de desventaja respecto al acceso, permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.
> 
> b) El alumnado perteneciente a minorías étnicas o culturales, en situaciones sociales de desventaja, con dificultades de acceso, permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.
> 
> c) El alumnado que, por razones personales, familiares o sociales, no puede seguir un proceso normalizado de escolarización, cuando de esa situación puedan derivarse dificultades para su permanencia y promoción en el sistema educativo.


Alundra, como muy bien dice el Real Decreto, éste va dirigido a personas, grupos y ámbitos territoriales que se encuentren en situaciones desfavorables. Me parece justo y necesario ayudar y apoyar a la gente que necesite de un trato especial por su situación desfavorable, ¿no te parece?
Por otro lado, ¿dónde aparece la palabra inmigrante en cualquiera de los tres puntos? Evidentemente pueden englobarse en el punto a y b, porque entre otros colectivos los inmigrantes cumplen estas características, pero recuerda, *entre otros muchos colectivos*, de los cuales el resto son o pueden ser españoles de nacimiento.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Y no tengo más que decir, creo que ha quedado suficientemente demostrado que los inmigrantes (justa o injustamente, eso ya no lo discuto) tienen prioridad en las ayudas estatales (pisos, educación y muchas más, no me voy a poner a buscar enlaces...) y que la delincuencia en España es un 75% inmigrantes.


En mi opinión no ha quedado demostrado nada, tan sólo la cifra del 75%, es un dato, suponemos que verdadero y por lo tanto nada que discutir, es una realidad.
Y repito, que alguien me proporcione información veraz y objetiva de donde se deduzca que los imigrantes tienen más ventajas que los españoles. Yo he buscado y no la he encontrado.


----------



## Alundra

Viriato said:
			
		

> Evidentemente pueden englobarse en el punto a y b,
> 
> Entonces, tienen prioridad.
> 
> En mi opinión no ha quedado demostrado nada, tan sólo la cifra del 75%, es un dato, suponemos que verdadero y por lo tanto nada que discutir, es una realidad.
> 
> En mi opinión, sí.
> 
> Y repito, que alguien me proporcione información veraz y objetiva de donde se deduzca que los imigrantes tienen más ventajas que los españoles. Yo he buscado y no la he encontrado.
> 
> Viriato, esto es un Decreto de Ley... ¿Quieres algo más veraz?


 
Siento que necesites algo más veraz que una ley para que te demuestren algo que es real. Yo, por mi parte, tampoco tengo que demostrarle nada a nadie, si no estás convencido, no creo que nadie tenga que obligarte, estás en tu derecho de opinar como gustes. 

Un saludete. 
Alundra.


----------



## Gustavoang

zebedee said:
			
		

> [COMENTARIO CHISTOSO PARA APACIGUAR EL HILO]
> 
> Sería en todo caso algún suizo con raices suecas, pero mientras pague sus impuestos, le perdonamos todo...
> 
> [/COMENTARIO CHISTOSO PARA APACIGUAR EL HILO]


Jeje... Ya capté!

Qué burrada la mía!


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Natasha.



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Gustavo, respeto tu opinión respecto a la expresión, pero creo que estás equivocado. La expresión no quiere decir que la nación en cuestión (sueco, inglés, portugués etc, seguro que en otros idiomas usan otras naciones) es  loca.



Quizás yo piense eso por el sentido que me parece que se le da por aquí... Pero si tiene mucho sentido lo que comentas.




			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Como dijo Belen, la expresión "hacerse el sueco" surgió en los años sesenta, cuando había muchos suecos que venían a las costas españolas hacer el turismo. Como los nativos les hablaban en español, y los suecos (claro está!) no les entendía nada, parecía que le hablabas y el sueco se hacía loco a todo lo que le dices, pero es que el sueco no le entendía al español ni una palabra! De este "malentendido" surgió la expresión... Estoy segura que de casi igual manera surgieron en mi idioma lo de inglés, en tu idioma lo de portugués etc.



De verdad que es bastante posible que sea por lo que me cuentas.

Pero ahora me quedo con la duda de porqué decimos "hacerse el paisa" refiriéndose a un colombiano si en colombia *se habla español* (sino que lo digas Juanes ).




			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Yo de verdad no veo nada xenófobo en esta expresión, pero si tu lo ves, respeto tu opinión y no intentaré persuadirte en lo contrario. Pero lo mismo espero de ti.



No, yo no pienso que sea una frase xenófoba. Lo que decía era que es mejor evitarla para evitar malentendidos.

Saludos!


----------



## Ana Raquel

Yo creo que si nos fijamos tanto en este tema es porque  es un fenómeno bastante nuevo en España. En UK nadie se extraña, es una sociedad multicultural, multiracial, es una delicia pasear allí entre tantas culturas y diferencias. Estoy deseando el día en que Madrid y toda España sea así y aprendamos y se nos abran horizontes mentales tanto a los que llegaron como a los que ya estaban.


----------



## Gustavoang

Alundra said:
			
		

> lo que sí es cierto es que ahora mismo, y con esta ley en la mano, cualquier persona de minoría étnica, cultural, etc... (básicamente inmigrantes o la mayoría de los inmigrantes) *tiene prioridad ante cualquier español, incluso con menos recursos*, en temas de guardería y educación



¿Estás queriendo decir que, en la práctica y no legalmente, un extranjero con más recursos económicos que un español tiene prioridad ante cierta ayuda del estado?

Si tu respuesta es "si" y tomando en cuenta la legislación que mencionaste, entonces el problema es más grave todavía porque entonces eso quiere decir que los funcionarios españoles competentes no están actuando dentro del marco legal.

Yo, por lo que puedo ver, pienso que: lo que sí es cierto es que ahora mismo, y con esta ley en la mano, cualquier persona de escasos recursos económicos *(muchos de ellos inmigrantes, quizás la mayoría?)* tiene prioridad.

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> De verdad que es bastante posible que sea por lo que me cuentas.
> 
> Pero ahora me quedo con la duda de porqué decimos "hacerse el paisa" refiriéndose a un colombiano si en colombia *se habla español* (sino que lo digas Juanes ).
> 
> Saludos!


 
Hola, Gustavo,
Gracias por entenderme. No sé, Gustavo, por qué se dice, pero seguro que existe una explicación lógica, es que las expresiones son el producto de la cultura de un país y no del idioma que hablan, y cada país tiene otra cultura, otra historia, etc. Si no es así, entonces español sería un idoma uniforme y en todos los países se diría patata o papa, autobus y no guagua u otras expresiones americanas que ahora no me puedo acordar... Pero esto es lo bonito de un idioma, cuanta más riqueza, mejor...
Saludos,


----------



## Viriato

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Yo creo que si nos fijamos tanto en este tema es porque es un fenómeno bastante nuevo en España. En UK nadie se extraña, es una sociedad multicultural, multiracial, es una delicia pasear allí entre tantas culturas y diferencias. Estoy deseando el día en que Madrid y toda España sea así y aprendamos y se nos abran horizontes mentales tanto a los que llegaron como a los que ya estaban.


Perfecto.


----------



## Alundra

Gustavo, las leyes pueden tener múltiples interpretaciones. Yo ya no voy a emitir más opiniones, cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones.

El Ayuntamiento favoreciendo a inmigrantes:


http://servicios.lasprovincias.es/valencia/pg060131/prensa/noticias/CValenciana/200601/31/VAL-CVA-188.html

Este enlace también es interesante:
http://www.enredate.org/enredate/actualidad/historico/investigacion_sobre_la_escolarizacion_de_los_hijos/

Los inmigrantes colapsan sanidad:

http://64.233.179.104/search?q=cache:dIsl3zfrdYAJ:www.losmayores.com/foro/viewtopic.php%3Ft%3D79%26highlight%3D%26sid%3De5c7 1b3bfdd1635104432c5608279a67+inmigrantes+colapsan+ urgencias&hl=es&gl=es&ct=clnk&cd=3


Tampoco parece que la ayuda de los inmigrantes asegure las pensiones:
http://www.premaat.es/noticias/noticias/Recorte68.asp


Los bancos, a pesar de ser entidades privadas, también favorecen a los inmigrantes, como puede verse aquí:
http://www.elmundo.es/mundodinero/2005/11/14/economia/1131972720.html


Es interesante saber, que muchos inmigrantes (no voy a generalizar diciendo todos, pero muchos sí), en vez de hacer la declaración como deberían, envían el dinero a su país, con el consiguiente beneficio para entidades como las bancarias, y éstas, evidentemente les facilitan muchísimo las cosas...


Como he dicho innumerables veces, yo no estoy en contra de los inmigrantes, yo me pongo en su lugar, y pienso que tiene que ser realmente duro vivir y trabajar en otro país que no es el tuyo. Pero como también he dicho, las infraestructuras se están viniendo abajo, porque, esto está perjudicando más que beneficiando a España. ¿Qué la culpa es de la legislación y el gobierno? Posiblemente... como dice Natasha... tendremos que arreglarlo los españoles... pero, por favor, no me digan que miento... lo que está a la vista, no puede dejar de verse sino cerrando los ojos....

Gustavo, cuando los españoles emigrabamos de aquí, los tiempos no eran para nada iguales, no se puede comparar un país con otro, cada país tiene sus factores determinantes. Argentina por ejemplo, era un país despoblado, que según he comprobado podía admitir varias veces la población Española y la inmigración hizo más bien que mal.... Aquí estamos desbordados ya....
Has declarado varias veces (quizás te malinterpreté) que en tu país, la gente nunca se quejó tanto, como los españoles lo hacen en este momento... Yo he mostrado pruebas (para mí fiables) de que los españoles se quejan de la delincuencia inmigrante con relativa razón... ¿tienes tú alguna fuente fiable de que en aquella época los españoles eramos delincuentes en tan gran medida como lo son los inmigrantes aquí ahora? 


Viriato, a mi me dan tanta pena los inmigrantes sin medios, como a ti, pero también me dan pena los españoles sin medios... y cuando hay tantísimo inmigrante, ya no se puede mirar solo favoreciendo a unos pocos...  

Alundra.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Alundra.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Gustavo, cuando los españoles emigrabamos de aquí, los tiempos no eran para nada iguales, no se puede comparar un país con otro, cada país tiene sus factores determinantes. Argentina por ejemplo, era un país despoblado, que según he comprobado podía admitir varias veces la población Española y la inmigración hizo más bien que mal.... Aquí estamos desbordados ya....
> Has declarado varias veces (quizás te malinterpreté) que en tu país, la gente nunca se quejó tanto, como los españoles lo hacen en este momento..


Las comparaciones las usé como ejemplos para explicar mejor lo que yo creo que es la causa del problema: Que, de ser cierto el _desplazamiento_ que se ha producido en España en contra de los nativos, su causa es que el país no está capacitado para tanta inmigración (sea por lo lo que sea, incluso por el gobierno).

Cuando digo "(...) de ser cierto que (...)" no estoy poniendo en duda lo que tú dices, sino que prefiero sonar *neutral* porque hay otras personas que dicen que eso no es así.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Yo he mostrado pruebas (para mí fiables) de que los españoles se quejan de la delincuencia inmigrante con relativa razón... ¿tienes tú alguna fuente fiable de que en aquella época los españoles eramos delincuentes en tan gran medida como lo son los inmigrantes aquí ahora?


¿Yo he dicho en algún momento que los españoles eran delicuentes en gran medida? Si es así, por favor cita el texto en el que yo dije eso.

Que yo sepa, yo dije *todo lo contrario*:


			
				Gustavoang said:
			
		

> (...) nadie puede asegurar que en épocas anteriores, no hubo Españoles que en la desesperación de salir de su país emigraron de manera ilegal y que al llegar al país de destino ilegalmente, tuvo que robar para poder comer.
> 
> Quizás nosotros, por lo menos hablando de Venezuela (no sé los demás), estábamos mejor preparados para recibir tantos emigrantes en aquella época y no se dio una sensación de "desplazamiento" como muchos de ustedes la sienten. Seguramente esto que acabo de decir le pudo haber parecido gracioso/sin sentido a alguien, pero aquí se vivieron épocas excelentes... Lo sé por mi bisabuela y los libros. Aquí habían frases como "Está barato, lleve dos" y *siempre* que comprabas algo el vendedor te daba una ñapa. Todo cambió con el viernes negro.
> 
> *Generalizando, aquí los Españoles no se vieron en la necesidad de robar. Pero si no hubieran tenido trabajo qué?*



Saludos!


----------



## Ana Raquel

Alundra, yo creo que si nos quejamos de ayudas a los inmigrantes tendríamos que quejarnos también de las ayudas a otros colectivos como jóvenes y parejas jóvenes, o quejarnos de la discriminación positiva hacia las mujeres, para artistas jóvenes, etc.

Los inmigrantes hacen bien en enterarse de todas las ayudas disponibles, eso teníamos que hacer los demás.

Un apunte, los países no son nuestros, quiero decir, no son propiedad nuestra.

Sobre si hay más delincuencia por la inmigración, no sé.


----------



## Alundra

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> ¿Yo he dicho en algún momento que los españoles eran delicuentes en gran medida? Si es así, por favor cita el texto en el que yo dije eso.
> 
> Que yo sepa, yo dije *todo lo contrario*:
> 
> 
> Saludos!


 
Bueno, pues entonces parece que sí malinterpreté...   Mis disculpas...

Alundra.


----------



## Gustavoang

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, pues entonces parece que sí malinterpreté...   Mis disculpas...


No te preocupes!


----------



## Alundra

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Alundra, yo creo que si nos quejamos de ayudas a los inmigrantes tendríamos que quejarnos también de las ayudas a otros colectivos como jóvenes y parejas jóvenes, o quejarnos de la discriminación positiva hacia las mujeres, para artistas jóvenes, etc.
> 
> Los inmigrantes hacen bien en enterarse de todas las ayudas disponibles, eso teníamos que hacer los demás.
> 
> Un apunte, los países no son nuestros, quiero decir, no son propiedad nuestra.
> 
> Sobre si hay más delincuencia por la inmigración, no sé.


 
Ya, si yo te entiendo...eso mismo no se lo digas a ningún soltero español y que tenga un buen sueldo o viva con sus padres..., díselo a cualquier familia con problemas para llegar a final de mes, con más de dos hijos y que solicita ayudas familiares para terminar el mes y no se las conceden. 

Alundra.


----------



## Misao

La inmigración en España es un problema por varias razones: 

La primera es que la estrucutra político-administrativa no estaba (ni está) preparada para acoger la oleada de inmigrantes que ha llegado a España. 

La segunda es que el porcentaje de inmigración ilegal que sufre España es sensiblemente mayor al porcentajede inmigración legal y eso trae sus consecuencias negativas. La peor, sin duda, la delincuencia. Personalmente me intriga sobremanera por qué los Nietas y los Latin Kings existen también en España si se supone que los inmigrantes vienen a tener una vida mejor y a dejar atrás los problemas...

Actualmente puedo decir que soy inmigrante en Alemania (aunque nunca me había considerado como tal hasta ahora), pero aquí la inmigración, como en muchos paises del norte de Europa, está más controlada y lo llevan mejor, por decirlo así. Pero, yo soy de un pequeño pueblo de Aragón donde el impacto de la inmigración todavia no se ha hecho notar en gran medida. Sin embargo, en los pueblos colindantes de mayor tamaño, la población inmigrante ha crecido a una velocidad de vértigo. Solo quiero dar unos ejemplos para ofrecer una visión de lo que es la inmigración ILEGAL, ojo, en España. Ese tipo de inmigración es el verdadero problema, no el otro:

- En mi pueblo el 90% de los habitantes vive del campo. Todos los  veranos acuden inmigrantes marroquies o subsaharianos a pedir trabajo. Situación muy típica. Solo una finca ofrece trabajo a inmigrantes y todos los días desde que empieza la campaña de fruta el patrón despide a algunos y todos los días vienen más, así continuamente. ¿Por qué? sencillo: no quieren trabajar. Y no lo digo por decir, sino que se escapan a mitad de mañana a tumbarse debajo de un arbol o se ponen a rezar...De acuerdo, es su religión, pero reza cuando hayas terminado de trabajar. 

- A dos kilómetros de mi pueblo construyeron hace relativamente poco una macro-cárcel. Muchas mujeres de los alrededores trabajan como limpiadoras desde entonces. Mi madre y mi tía entre ellas. Se han dado situaciones en las que un inmigrante que estaba cumpliendo condena quedaba en libertad y a los dos días (y no exagero) estaban de vuelta porque habían vuelto a delinquir sencillamente para ingresar de nuevo en prisión. Y es que las cárceles ya no son lo que eran. En esta, en  particular, tienen pisicina olímpica, cine, panadería, pistas de tenis, squash...allí tienen comida, techo, ropa, pueden estudiar una carrera si quieren....y cuando salen el Estado les paga 18 meses de paro (eso va para todos los convitos, no solo para los inmigrantes, claro). El porcentaje de inmigrantes en las prisiones españolas es inmensamente mayor al porcentaje de convitos "nacionales".

- Zuera, a unos 15 km de mi pueblo, ha visto cómo la población de inmgrantes proveniente de los países del Este ha aumentado hasta tal punto de que alguno de los dueños de los bares ha contratado a alguno como portero y recogevasos para que, cuando haya pelea (cosa que suele ocurrir casi todos los fines de semana), por lo menos haya alguien que entienda por qué empezó todo. A mí, particularmente, me atropelló este verano en esta localidad un niño de 16 años de nacionalidad polaca que no tenía papeles y que, lógicamente, no era dueño del coche...

No estoy en contra de la inmigración, ni mucho menos. Si no fuera por este fenómeno, la natalidad en España estaría hundida y nos convertiríamos en unos años en una gerontocracia que no es capaz de sostenerse porque habria más jubilados que trabajadores y sería imposible pagar las pensiones...Pero una cosa es la inmigración y otra cosa es la situación insostenible que está viviendo España. 

Somos la puerta de Europa y Marruecos nuestra policía, aituación que sirve como arma política y de la que muchos se sienten avergonzados. 
Las pateras llegan...o no. Los menores se esconden en camiones que pasan la frontera en lugares que no os podríais imaginar. Se saltan vallas de seis metros esperando ser recogidos por la Cruz Roja y no por la policía marroquí...

Como alguien ha mencionado antes, nosotros somos la fuerza, nosotros hacemos que el mundo cambie con nuestros votos...bien...eso es aplicable a todos los NOSOTROS de todos los países. Si no estás satisfecho con tu país, transfórmalo para poder vivir en él. La unión hace la fuerza ¿no?

A la mente me viene ahora una frase que escuché no hace mucho: Racista no, soy organizado, cada uno en su país. 

Es una frase xenófoga, supongo, pero la tensión que vive España es tal, que los españoles están empezando a ser racistas. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Misao said:
			
		

> Como alguien ha mencionado antes, nosotros somos la fuerza, nosotros hacemos que el mundo cambie con nuestros votos...bien...eso es aplicable a todos los NOSOTROS de todos los países.



Tan bonito que suena. Me pregunto qué se sentirá creer que soy tomado en cuenta cuando voto.  



			
				Misao said:
			
		

> Si no estás satisfecho con tu país, transfórmalo para poder vivir en él. La unión hace la fuerza ¿no?


Imposible no es, pero si muy difícil.

Más difícil si, como yo, crees que el problema base de tu país no ha sido el gobierno sino la mentalidad marginal del pueblo que le reprocha la totalidad de los males a los políticos cuando hay cosas en la que el único remedio está en tus manos. No pienso ahondar en esto porque me cansé de hacerlo en este hilo.

De todos modos, por si acaso, aclaro que cuando dije "marginal" no me refería a algo relacionado con la clase social, sino con "mantenerse al margen".



			
				Misao said:
			
		

> A la mente me viene ahora una frase que escuché no hace mucho: Racista no, soy organizado, cada uno en su país.


Se me vienen tantas cosas que decir sobre esa frase, pero para resumir:


Creo que una frase como esa no encaja en el mundo actual con lo globalizado que se está tornando, y me alegra que sea así.
¿Ya te volviste _desorganizado_?
Si no te has vuelto _desorganizado_, espero que no tengas que hacerlo porque algún día pienses que tú y/o tus seres queridos pueden estar mejor en otro lado. Especialmente si crees que tu hijo o hija se merece un futuro mejor y te apene que no se lo puedas ofrecer en tu país, y entonces prefieras tenerlo(a) lejos de tí pero sabiendo que está bien; o si lo que quieres trabajar y/o estudiar no existe en tu país, para no sonar tan dramático.




			
				Misao said:
			
		

> Es una frase xenófoga, supongo, pero la tensión que vive España es tal, que los españoles están empezando a ser racistas.


Por mi parte, no creo que algo pueda justificar la xenofobia o el racismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Misao

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> De todos modos, por si acaso, aclaro que cuando dije "marginal" no me refería a algo relacionado con la clase social, sino con "mantenerse al margen".


 
Supongo que hay veces en las que la gente solo se preocupa de sobrevivir en vez de en vivir...de ahí que, como tú dices, se vuelva marginal. Sí, es muy fácil echarle la culpa a otros y quedarse de brazos cruzados...
Mira ahora España...sufrimos el mayor ataque terrorista hace casi un año, nos cansamos de las mentiras del gobierno...y lo cambiamos. No sé si para bien o para mal. A mi los políticos me parecen todos iguales. Son, a mi juicio, los únicos y auténticos merecedores de todos los premios Oscar, Goya, Globos de Oro, etc...y me gusta pensar que la gente les aplaude por lo bien que actúan...en fin. 



> ¿Ya te volviste _desorganizado_?


 
¿Yo? he sido siempre un desastre con patas...  Ya he dicho que no estoy en contra de la inmigración. Al fin y al cabo, la raza humana ha sido siempre inmigrante, solo que antes se la llamaba nómada. 
A mi lo que me jode (y perdón por la expresión, pero es así) es todos los inmigrantes que vienen creyendo que en España los perros se atan con longanizas y esperan recibir dinero a cambio de nada. He visto unos cuantos de esos. 
Ellos son los que hacen que muchos vean la inmigración como una "lacra" y no como algo natural y, a veces, como una bendición. 
Por supuesto que hay inmigrantes que vienen a trabajar, a tener una vida mejor, a sacar adelante una familia...también conozco a muchos de ellos...pero quedan tras las mafias, los sin papeles, los delincuentes, etc. Es una pena, sí. 



> Por mi parte, no creo que algo pueda justificar la xenofobia o el racismo.


 
Ya te digo, a mí me atropello un niño (porque era un niño) polaco ilegal, que llevaba una semana en España con un coche que no era suyo, también polaco, que estaba aparcado en una calle que era peatonal. 
Sin embargo, no por eso me he vuelto racista. 
Por otro lado, este vamos a llamarlo incidente, me hico reflexionar sobre algo: Te encuentras en una situación insostenible en tu país y decides ir a otro en el que crees que las cosas te van a ir mejor. Vale. Pero, una vez que llegas ¿no deberías intentar adaptarte a ese pais? No sé, yo lo intento...
En mi  caso en concreto, si una ley dice que una calle es peatonal tal y tal día ¿por qué no dejas tu coche fuera, como hacen todos? Es un ejemplo estúpido, puede, pero es solo una de las pequeñas cosas que forman el todo sobre por qué para algunos españoles la inmigración es realmente un problema, una lacra que hay que subsanar.

Y me reitero, no estoy en contra de la inmigración. Tengo amigos de Korea, Mongolia, Rusia, Brasil, Polonia, Marruecos...y todos son estupendos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Misao.



			
				Misao said:
			
		

> A mi lo que me jode (y perdón por la expresión, pero es así) es todos los inmigrantes que vienen creyendo que en España los perros se atan con longanizas y esperan recibir dinero a cambio de nada. He visto unos cuantos de esos.


Ahí si que estoy *totalmente* de acuerdo contigo.

Aquí yo conozco mucha gente que quiere emigrar (no sólo para España) porque cree que le va a ir mejor que aquí, pero resulta que -a mi manera de ver las cosas- es una persona que le *encanta* las cosas fáciles y jura que allá todo será color de rosas.


Para empezar, juran y perjuran que se van a ir del país, pero ni siquiera se han dirigido ni han llamado al consulado general para saber cómo son los trámites. *SOBERANA ESTUPIDEZ*. Hay gente así que a estas alturas del año (mes de Marzo) cree que para octubre va a estar estudiando en una universidad española.
Creen que los trámites previos en Venezuela son pan comido y para rematar, muchos los dejan para última hora. Pareciera que no supieran cómo funcionan muchos organos públicos (a excepción de los ministerios en Venezuela, que de verdad me parece que el servicio es excelente).
Juran que su título universitario vale algo por allá sin necesidad de hacer una reválida. Más bien hacen mucho con aceptarnos el título de bachiller por medio del convenio Andrés Bello (creo que es ese) y la licencia de conducir que aquí te la sacas "dándole para los refrescos" a un fiscal.
Creen que la Prueba de Selectividad española es como la Prueba de Aptitud Académica venezolana (mejor conocida como la prueba del "tin marín") [1].

Lo que veo más triste del caso es que la mayoría de las personas que son así, son los jóvenes desde mi edad hasta unos 23-25 años (los he visto).

Sin embargo, también conozco gente que tiene los pies en la tierra y tiene muchas ganas de trabajar y ser útil al país de destino.




			
				Misao said:
			
		

> Te encuentras en una situación insostenible en tu país y decides ir a otro en el que crees que las cosas te van a ir mejor. Vale. Pero, una vez que llegas ¿no deberías intentar adaptarte a ese pais?



Si estoy de acuerdo, pero yo diría que más que adaptarse, se debería respetar las leyes y la cultura del nuevo país. No digo _adaptarse_ porque eso implica muchas cosas más, como por ejemplo lo que hemos estado hablando, el racismo y la xenofobia; no creo que alguien deba resignarse a eso.

Saludos!

*[1]* No sé si en otros paises tedrán esta costumbre, pero en Venezuela cuando estás indeciso hay una especie de "canción" que se usa para decidirse entre dos o más opciones, que es el "tin marín" y CREO que se escribe así (al menos yo veo que se pronuncia así):

_Tin marín de dos piringüé
Cúcara mácara títere fue,
Todos los perros piden perdón,
Menos el tuyo, perro cag*n._

La usan los niños y personas que están indecisas en algo que no le dan mucha seriedad, como habrán podido imaginarse.

Es algo análogo a deshojar una rosa e ir diciendo "me quiere... no me quiere" (si el último pétalo corresponde a "me quiere" es que es así, y viceversa)... Con el tín marín, te debes quedar con la opción que corrresponde a la última sílaba de la palabra cag*n.

¿Qué tiene que ver esto con la prueba?

Que en Venezuela las preguntas son de selección múltiple con 4-5 opciones (osea, si no te sabes una respuesta puedes usar el "tin marín") y en España son de desarrollo excepto algunas preguntas de la prueba de lengua extranjera (osea, si no sabes no pasas).


----------



## natasha2000

Misao said:
			
		

> Supongo que hay veces en las que la gente solo se preocupa de sobrevivir en vez de en vivir...de ahí que, como tú dices, se vuelva marginal. Sí, es muy fácil echarle la culpa a otros y quedarse de brazos cruzados...
> Mira ahora España...sufrimos el mayor ataque terrorista hace casi un año, nos cansamos de las mentiras del gobierno...y lo cambiamos. No sé si para bien o para mal. A mi los políticos me parecen todos iguales. Son, a mi juicio, los únicos y auténticos merecedores de todos los premios Oscar, Goya, Globos de Oro, etc...y me gusta pensar que la gente les aplaude por lo bien que actúan...en fin.
> 
> 
> 
> A mi lo que me jode (y perdón por la expresión, pero es así) es todos los inmigrantes que vienen creyendo que en España los *perros se atan con longanizas* y esperan recibir dinero a cambio de nada. He visto unos cuantos de esos.
> Pues, de hecho, hay muchos españoles que piensan lo mismo. Una persona muy cercana a mi me lo dijo antes de venir a España. Pero, de todos modos, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Aunque sea así, uno tendrá que trabajar para poder atar su perro con llonganisa.... Creeme, a mi tambien me ponen enferma los que vienen, no hacen nada, y sólo se quejan.
> 
> Ya te digo, a mí me atropello un niño (porque era un niño) polaco ilegal, que llevaba una semana en España con un coche que no era suyo, también polaco, que estaba aparcado en una calle que era peatonal.
> Sin embargo, no por eso me he vuelto racista.
> Podría haber sido un español, también... Sólo basta con ver las estadísticas del promedio de la edad de la gente implicada en los accidentes más terribles. Siempre son los jóvenes entre 16 y 25 años... Es un dato escalofriante, pero es así...
> 
> Por otro lado, este vamos a llamarlo incidente, me hico reflexionar sobre algo: Te encuentras en una situación insostenible en tu país y decides ir a otro en el que crees que las cosas te van a ir mejor. Vale. Pero, una vez que llegas ¿no deberías intentar adaptarte a ese pais? No sé, yo lo intento...
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo...
> Yo vengo de la capital de Serbia, Belgrado, y como a todas las capitales del mundo, venía (y todavía viene) mucha gente de otras partes del país. Siempre me volvía loca el hecho de que mucha de esta gente sigue viviendo a la manera de su pueblo, y hacían las cosas que no lo podéis ni imaginar!
> Yo siempre digo "Si estás en Roma, haz lo que hacen los Romanos" y adáptate a las leyes y reglas del lugar (sea otra ciudad u otro país) donde vives. Ahora, si a la gente que migra desde un punto del país al otro, les cuesta tanto adaptarse, imagínate la gente que viene desde otra punta del mundo, con otra religión, otras costumbres etc... Pero, esa no es la excusa, y lo que deberían hacer es, por lo menos intentarlo.
> Pero, hay mucha gente que SI que se adapta, sin dificultades u de una manera muy rápida, y vive sin problemas en otro país, y no se lo han merecido que les discriminen sólo porque un paisano suyo no ha hecho lo mismo.


 
Otra vez tengo que repetir... No somos todos iguales, aunque vengamos del mismo país. Reitero, generalizar es una cosa muy peligrosa.
Saludos,.


----------



## Misao

> Podría haber sido un español, también... Sólo basta con ver las estadísticas del promedio de la edad de la gente implicada en los accidentes más terribles. Siempre son los jóvenes entre 16 y 25 años... Es un dato escalofriante, pero es así...


 
Natasha, lo que quería decir es que en mi caso y en esta localidad en concreto, hace ya varios años que la población polaca, rusa, ucraniana, etc, ha ido subiendo y que cada fin de semana son siempre los mismos los que causan problemas. ¡Ojo! también es cierto que los problemas son CASI SIEMPRE entre ellos y no con los españoles. Quiero decir, que se cuidan mucho de meterse en problemas con nosotros porque no quieren tenerlos también con la ley. 
A los pocos días del accidente supe que no solo la Guardia Civil estaba buscando al chaval que me había atropellado, sino también toda la comunidad polaca...Los primeros para detenerlo y tomarle declaración; los segundos para darle una paliza por haberme atropellado...Francamente, no veo ninguna solución en pegarle al chaval. De ser esa la solución, yo misma me habría levantado (si me hubieran dejado) y le habría pegado por haberme atropellado...sin embargo, eso no me sirve de nada. 

Como bien dices, generalizar es una cosa muy mala. Mi tía tiene una casa alquilada a una familia húngara. Él es camionero. Ella no tenía trabajo y este verano el Ayuntamiento le dio trabajo en las piscinas municipales como taquillera y portera (hay muchos que intentan entrar sin bono). Es un trabajo pesado en el sentido de que tienes que estar allí todos los días de 11 a 21 y se hace aburrido y la gente del pueblo no lo quiere. Pero ella estaba muy contenta y cuando hubo cobrado fue también muy contenta a pagarle a mi tía el alquiler. Son una buena familia. Es la otra cara de la inmigración, la buena...

Por cierto, tu español es muy bueno! 




> Yo siempre digo "Si estás en Roma, haz lo que hacen los Romanos" y adáptate a las leyes y reglas del lugar (sea otra ciudad u otro país) donde vives


 
En español se dice "donde fueres, haz lo que vieres"  

¡Saludos!


----------



## Alundra

Me gustaría hacer un par de comentarios más, aunque a lo mejor les aburre:

Los españoles también hemos sido inmigrantes
Es verdad que los españoles han emigrado, principalmente a Latinoamérica y, tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, a otros países de Europa. Pero hay diferencias sustanciales con las actuales inmigraciones con destino a España: 
1º) Los españoles, en su mayoría, emigraban de acuerdo a la ley, tanto española como del país de destino, y pasando controles sanitarios. No cruzaban clandestinamente las fronteras, burlando a las autoridades. La Embajada en colaboración con el Ministerio de Trabajo cooperaban con el país de acogida con vistas a regular el trabajo de los españoles, y éstos, también en su gran mayoría, no pasaban a engrosar las filas de la economía sumergida, sino que desempeñaban trabajos debidamente dados de alta en la seguridad social, cotizando y pagando los correspondientes impuestos. Sin embargo, la inmigración masiva que padece España está compuesta en buena parte por inmigrantes sin papeles, que burlan los controles fronterizos, incrementan las filas de la economía sumergida, que no paga impuestos, al tiempo que los gobiernos de sus países de origen se desentienden de ellos y apenas cooperan con las autoridades españolas, ya sea para regular el trabajo de sus ciudadanos, para impedir la actuación en su territorio de las mal llamadas “mafias de la inmigración” que atentan contra los legítimos derechos de España, o para la repatriación de los indocumentados. 

2º) Los países a los que se dirigían los españoles necesitaban mano de obra, ya fuera en América, continente con múltiples posibilidades, o en la Europa de la posguerra, que había visto reducida su población masculina e iniciaba las políticas de reconstrucción. Sin embargo, España es el país de la UE con mayor índice de paro, y resulta absurdo pretender traer mano de obra extranjera mientras un 9% (si no más) de la población activa se encuentra en situación de desempleo. 
3º) Los inmigrantes españoles no se dedicaban a robar ni a trapichear, ni vendían productos falsos en plena calle, porque la inmensa mayoría iban con un trabajo asegurado; tampoco aparecían día si y día no en la prensa con motivos de reyertas, ajustes de cuentas o trafico de drogas. Tampoco realizaban concentraciones masivas en lugares públicos, tales como parques, dejando todo lleno de basura, y no les tenían un especial "aprecio" en ciertos barrios por su afición a montar escándalos o a poner música a todo volumen de madrugada.

Los inmigrantes desempeñan trabajos que los españoles no quieren realizar
Quien esto afirma viene a decir que los españoles somos muy finos y se nos caen los anillos trabajando como peones agrícolas o de la construcción, empleadas del hogar, personal de limpieza, ayudantes de bar y de cocina, y en general, trabajos de baja remuneración. Lo cierto es que todo trabajo, mientras sea honrado, es digno, lo cual se olvida fácilmente en una sociedad eminentemente capitalista que alienta lo material y lo superficial. La realidad es que los españoles quieren trabajar de acuerdo a las conquistas sociales de los últimos decenios, es decir, llevando a cabo una jornada laboral adecuada, en unas condiciones laborales adecuadas y por un salario adecuado. En el caso de una empleada del hogar, deseará la jornada laboral, las condiciones y el salario que marca el convenio. Pero siempre habrá una inmigrante que esté dispuesta a hacer más horas, por menos dinero y sin alta en seguridad social, de ahí que pocas españolas estarán dispuestas a renunciar a los derechos laborales que tanto tiempo y esfuerzo han costado al pueblo español y adaptarse a las pretensiones más humildes de la población inmigrante. En el campo no faltan españoles dispuestos a realizar las tareas agrícolas, sino basta ver las familias Españolas que van a Francia a la vendimia, donde dan salarios más aceptables, pero siempre habrá inmigrantes que aceptarán jornadas de diez horas, seis días a la semana, por menos dinero, sin seguro agrario y en invernaderos insalubres y desprotegidos frente a los pesticidas. Y aún cuando se cumpla a rajatabla la normativa laboral, siempre habrá inmigrantes de sobra para cubrir esos puestos, de forma que al sobrar la mano de obra los empresarios no necesitan incentivar a los trabajadores aumentando los salarios y por consiguiente elevando su poder adquisitivo. Los salarios bajos permiten que los de siempre tengan más beneficios que nunca. Los perjudicados son, una vez más, los españoles que componen la clase trabajadora, es decir, la mayoría de la población.


Los inmigrantes aportan riqueza al conjunto del Estado
Esta es una visión muy simplista que se basa únicamente en las cotizaciones a la seguridad social y el gasto sanitario y en pensiones que ocasionan los inmigrantes. 
1º) La población inmigrante es todavía eminentemente joven y por tanto razonablemente sana. Habrá que esperar dentro de unos años un fuerte incremento en sus necesidades sanitarias y en materia de pensiones. Sus cotizaciones representan para el pueblo español pan para hoy y hambre para mañana. Para muestra un botón: El consejero de Sanidad de la Comunidad de Madrid, puntualizó al respecto que el 55% de los inmigrantes de la Comunidad de Madrid no contribuye al sistema y, sin embargo, tiene tarjeta sanitaria por carecer de recursos. Pero ya que hablamos del gasto sanitario, digamos toda la verdad, puesto que también es necesario mencionar la tristemente conocida alta tasa de portadores del virus VIH en África, así como el hecho de que una parte de las mujeres inmigrantes se dedica a la prostitución, con el correspondiente riesgo para la salud pública. 
2º) Los inmigrantes no sólo ocasionan gastos con cargo a la seguridad social, también hay que incrementar la dotación del ministerio de Trabajo y de Interior para atender a sus necesidades y regular su estancia. Dada la fuerte natalidad de los inmigrantes y ya que se escolarización de sus hijos, es necesario resaltar que muchos de éstos precisan, ya sea por dificultades idiomáticas o de integración, de planes pedagógicos especiales que requieren de una parte no despreciable del presupuesto educativo, como son por ejemplo las Aulas de Integración en la Comunidad de Madrid. Muchos de los inmigrantes, documentados o no, tienen problemas de adaptación o viven en bolsas de marginalidad, por lo que consumen buena parte de los recursos del ministerio de Asuntos Sociales y de los departamentos asistenciales de comunidades y ayuntamientos, así como de ONGs de subvención estatal. Asimismo la lucha contra la inmigración ilegal supone un coste colosal (crecientes dotaciones policiales, costosísimas vallas fronterizas en Ceuta y Melilla, helicópteros, patrulleras, gastos de expulsión...).
3º) Buena parte del dinero que obtienen los inmigrantes es enviado a sus países de origen para el mantenimiento de sus familias. Nadie se ha molestado en evaluar seriamente el dinero que por este motivo sale de España
4º) No cabe hablar sólo de la riqueza que aportan, también es menester dar a conocer aquélla que impiden crear. Su masiva incorporación a la fuerza laboral posibilita el crecimiento cero de los salarios; al no crecer el poder adquisitivo de los trabajadores, tampoco crece el consumo interior, lo que perjudica a todas las empresas que no se dedican a la exportación (es decir, la mayoría de las empresas, en especial el pequeño comercio). 

Sigo en el mensaje siguiente...
Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Los inmigrantes son necesarios dada la baja natalidad española 
Como a los españoles se nos ha inculcado en el último cuarto de siglo que ya no están los tiempos para tener muchos hijos (como si durante la época de nuestros padres y abuelos los panes vinieran llovidos del cielo), y que eso es síntoma de un atraso cultural alentado por la Iglesia para perpetuar a la mujer en su rol de madre y mantenerla aprisionada en el hogar, ahora resulta difícil dar un giro de 180 grados, por lo que afortunadamente y para "salvación" nuestra ahí tenemos a los inmigrantes, que carentes de complejos mantienen una alta tasa de natalidad. En definitiva, parece que de lo que se trata es de que nazcan pocos niños de españoles y muchos niños de inmigrantes, de forma que España pierda algún día su razón de ser y pueda fusionarse dócilmente a otras “ex-naciones”. 
Si el problema es que nacen pocos niños, lo lógico es que el Estado fomente e incentive las familias numerosas, pero lo cierto es que esa política es prácticamente inexistente. Los partidos políticos en el poder, fieles a los intereses de las multinacionales, lejos de apostar por una política de natalidad preconizan una política inmigratoria, y para ello meten miedo a la población afirmando que hacen falta más cotizantes para poder garantizar el mantenimiento de las pensiones. Si hacen falta más cotizantes, podrían empezar por buscar empleo al 9% de la población activa en paro, pero en cualquier caso, si las cotizaciones no bastan para pagar las pensiones, no hay ninguna ley que prohíba destinar alguna partida presupuestaria para reforzar las prestaciones sociales de nuestros mayores. Parece que existe un principio universal por el cual es imprescindible que la S.S. se sostenga por sí misma, pero lo cierto es que este principio no se aplica prácticamente a ninguna otra rama del Estado (no hay nadie que sufrague la pretensión de que la educación se autofinancie, o la seguridad ciudadana, o la política de defensa, sin embargo, por algún motivo esotérico incomprensible para el común de los mortales, resulta imprescindible que la seguridad social no sea deficitaria). Pero es que además se omite el hecho de que la alta tasa de nacimientos entre los inmigrantes sólo se produce durante la primera generación, tal como sucede en los países que nos “aventajan” en materia de experiencia inmigratoria (Francia, Reino Unido, Holanda ...), sus hijos, una vez adoptan nuestras “costumbres”, pasan a tener un bajo índice de natalidad, lo cual les va de maravilla a los políticos mundialistas, puesto que les permite mantener la política inmigratoria de forma indefinida. 

*El rechazo a la inmigración alienta el racismo y la xenofobia* 
Este es el último recurso de la política inmigratoria. Si alguien no queda convencido con los tópicos habituales en materia de extranjería anteriores, debe guardarse para sí su opinión puesto que cualquier duda sobre las bondades de la inmigración puede alentar sentimientos de rechazo, y eso está muy feo. En definitiva, si no estás de acuerdo, te callas. El sistema democrático español nos permite discutir o discrepar las decisiones políticas, y al igual que podemos alabar o criticar las medidas fiscales o educativas, nada nos impide hacer lo mismo con las relativas a inmigración. Defender las leyes, en especial las emanadas del parlamento, no puede convertirse en motivo de vergüenza. Creo que deberíamos exigir leyes adecuadas, que se cumplan, y en especial, que se destinen los fondos necesarios para la protección de nuestras fronteras y para financiar la expulsión de los extranjeros que pretenden burlar nuestra soberanía. La libertad que ampara a los defensores de abrir las fronteras es la misma que permite a los ciudadanos afirmar la necesidad de protegerlas. 
Tampoco es correcto que me dobleguen con el falso debate de que los inmigrantes también son personas, que sufren penalidades y que muchos de ellos son buenas personas. *Nadie lo pone en duda*, y es por ello que el pueblo español destina a través de los presupuestos generales del Estado ayudas al desarrollo de sus países de procedencia. Es ahí donde cabe encontrar la solución y los españoles hace muchos años que contribuimos a ella. Pero al igual que si llegamos un día a nuestra casa y nos encontramos una habitación ocupada por un extraño, procederemos a llamar a la policía sin importarnos si el intruso es una buena persona que pasa un mal momento y sin preocuparnos de que nadie por ello se atreva a acusarnos de “excluyentes”, con la misma determinación hemos de proteger nuestra casa común que es España. 

Tengamos siempre presente que si hoy los españoles gozamos de prestaciones sociales no es por casualidad, sino por el esfuerzo de todos aquellos españoles que nos precedieron y que posibilitaron mediante su trabajo, y en ocasiones dando su vida por ello, que sus descendientes tuvieran una vida más llevadera. Defender el logro de nuestros antepasados es una necesidad y una obligación. Claudicar, callar, agachar la cabeza para que no nos acusen falsamente de insolidarios es una cobardía indigna de las esperanzas de nuestros padres y abuelos. 

Lo que también siento es que pagan justos por pecadores, y muchos inmigrantes que son muy buena gente y muy trabajadores, pagan las consecuencias de este (en mi opinión) mal llevado asunto...

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Y con respecto a esto:



			
				Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Un apunte, los países no son nuestros, quiero decir, no son propiedad nuestra.


 
Este tema merecería un hilo nuevo.
Eso supongo que depende del arraigo de una persona a la tierra... No sé quién sería el primero que dijo eso, pero desde luego mucho arraigo a su tierra no tenía.
Mi opinión es que cuando una persona ha vivido durante generaciones en un mismo lugar, sus antepasados están ahí, y toda su vida la tiene ahí, siente la tierra que pisa como suya, mientras que el que no está muy arraigado a la tierra donde vive, no tiene raíces en ningún lugar en concreto, etc... lo mismo le da vivir en un sitio que en otro... Así que, supongo que depende de con quién hables, así verá el tema... 

*Globalización, multiculturalismo, etc...*
Este tema también se merecería un hilo aparte, por lo debatible. Es lo que a mí me parece una total utopía....

Pero a grandes rasgos mi opinión es:
-Con el multiculturalismo si se entremezclan las culturas, se pierde lo esencial de cada una de ellas para unificarse en otra nueva diferente... no pueden pervivir todas las culturas íntegras... supongo que se perderían precisamente los matices más diferenciadores de cada una de ellas...

-No me pueden decir, por un lado, que la cultura del País Vasco, Cataluña, etc... (por poner un ejemplo) tienen que preservarse (con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo), pero por otro lado... que la mía (mi cultura) no se conserve, que tiene que entrelazarse con todo el que venga y así de esta manera combinar unas culturas con otras...

Sinceramente, me gusta ver los puestos chino, colombiano, egipcio, etc... en el mercadillo de mi barrio, pero ir a Egipto, Colombia, México, China y verlas “in situ”, no tiene precio, y si hubiera multiculturalismo, todo eso se perdería (en mi opinión), no habría necesidad de viajar para ver esas culturas porque se supone que estarían entremezcladas con el resto (a menos, que la única sociedad multiculturalizada fuera la mía, cosa que consideraría totalmente injusta ¿Sólo tengo que adaptarme yo?) En fin... no sé... eso es algo como digo muy debatible...

-La tan dicha frase “Donde fueres haz lo que vieres” (con la que yo, ciertamente también estoy de acuerdo) no representa (en mi opinión) el multiculturalismo.... si los musulmanes (por poner un ejemplo de cultura totalmente diferente, no pueden expresar su cultura (hay muchos factores en su cultura muy poco democráticos y en detrimento de la mujer, por ejemplo) en su totalidad, eso no es multiculturalismo.... eso es que vienen y se adaptan a mi cultura y pierden valores muy importantes de la suya....

-O lo que es peor, su cultura absorbe la mía (por lo totalitaria), y muchos de los derechos que tanto nos han costado conseguir, los perderíamos de un plumazo... sin ir más lejos el Derecho a la Libertad de Expresión, (como en las viñetas del periódico danés, como la chirigota, a la que le quitaron el primer premio...) ¿Estamos dispuestos a perder los derechos que tanto tiempo y esfuerzo nos han costado conseguir? 

Bueno... siento mucho todo el rollo que les metí...  seguro que los he aburrido con mi monólogo... ya me callo... 

Y cuando hablo, por supuesto no quiero generalizar, sé de sobra que ni todos los inmigrantes son iguales, ni todos los españoles son iguales..., así que si alguna frase les parece generalizadora, espero que entiendan que a todos no los meto en el mismo saco...

¿Alguien se anima a abrir un hilo nuevo sobre estos temas?  


Alundra. (Ya lo sé, ya lo sé, me extendí mucho...  no me echen la bronca, no lo volveré a hacer más)...


----------



## belén

Pero Alundra, si estamos hechos de mezclas. Pisas una tierra que es un ejemplo de mezcla de libro de escuela desde tiempos ha... 

De hecho, como menos se ha mezclado un pueblo, menos ha evolucionado. La mezcla, tanto física (o sea el mestizaje) como cultural ha sido lo que ha hecho que los pueblos avanzasen desde el principio de la historia.

Y que venga un señor e invente un pasaporte, un visado y una frontera sobre un mapa de papel no debe cambiar lo que la naturaleza ha demostrado es lo inteligente, que el ser humano debe mezclarse.

Belén


----------



## Alundra

belen said:
			
		

> Pero Alundra, si estamos hechos de mezclas. Pisas una tierra que es un ejemplo de mezcla de libro de escuela desde tiempos ha...
> 
> De hecho, como menos se ha mezclado un pueblo, menos ha evolucionado. La mezcla, tanto física (o sea el mestizaje) como cultural ha sido lo que ha hecho que los pueblos avanzasen desde el principio de la historia.
> 
> Y que venga un señor e invente un pasaporte, un visado y una frontera sobre un mapa de papel no debe cambiar lo que la naturaleza ha demostrado es lo inteligente, que el ser humano debe mezclarse.
> 
> Belén


 
Belén, evidentemente, me refiero a que si voy a China, la cultura no es la misma que aquí, ni en Egipto, ni en Rusia, ni en México... ¿O sí?

Alundra.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola Alundra, 
creo estás confundida, multiculturalismo no es hacer desaparecer culturas, es más bien lo contrario

aquí tienes algunas definiciones:
 
stressing the importance of different cultures, races, and ethnicities.
oregonstate.edu/instruct/anth370/gloss.html
 
the doctrine that several different cultures (rather than one national culture) can coexist peacefully and equitably in a single country 
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn

Term used to describe many cultures and learning to get on with one another with mutual respect.
www.reefed.edu.au/glossary/m.html

http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&star...//oregonstate.edu/instruct/anth370/gloss.html


----------



## Misao

Alundra, te doy la razón casi del todo en el post 65. 
En lo único que disiento es en lo de que los inmigrantes se ofrecen a trabajar por menos dinero que los españoles. Y, no, a los españoles no se nos caen los anillos por trabajar en el campo. Yo lo hago y te aseguro que trabajo más que los inmigrantes que vienen a trabajar a mi pueblo. 
Trabajo nueve horas al día, seis días a la semana durante toda la campaña de recogida de fruta.


El resto de posts, si no te importa, los leo luego que tengo que hacer cosas...


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Y con respecto a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Este tema merecería un hilo nuevo.
> Eso supongo que depende del arraigo de una persona a la tierra... No sé quién sería el primero que dijo eso, pero desde luego mucho arraigo a su tierra no tenía.
> Mi opinión es que cuando una persona ha vivido durante generaciones en un mismo lugar, sus antepasados están ahí, y toda su vida la tiene ahí, siente la tierra que pisa como suya, mientras que el que no está muy arraigado a la tierra donde vive, no tiene raíces en ningún lugar en concreto, etc... lo mismo le da vivir en un sitio que en otro... Así que, supongo que depende de con quién hables, así verá el tema...
> 
> que te has creído, que sólo los que se quedan en su país son arraigados a su tierra y la sienten como la suya? hay muchos inmigrantes que añoran muchisimo a su país y preferirían volver allí, pero no pueden, porque allí morirán de hambre. me gustaría verte a ti en su lugar, si te quedarías en tu país, muriéndote de hambre pero estando en la tierra que tanto quieres, o te buscarías una vida mejor en un otro lugar. como ya he dicho, uno que no ha experimentado el hambre, inseguridad, desesperación y pobreza en su propia piel, no lo entiende.
> 
> 
> 
> *Globalización, multiculturalismo, etc...*
> 
> Este tema también se merecería un hilo aparte, por lo debatible. Es lo que a mí me parece una total utopía....
> 
> Pero a grandes rasgos mi opinión es:
> -Con el multiculturalismo si se entremezclan las culturas, se pierde lo esencial de cada una de ellas para unificarse en otra nueva diferente... no pueden pervivir todas las culturas íntegras... supongo que se perderían precisamente los matices más diferenciadores de cada una de ellas...
> 
> -No me pueden decir, por un lado, que la cultura del País Vasco, Cataluña, etc... (por poner un ejemplo) tienen que preservarse (con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero incluso están prohibiendo que se hable castellano en Cataluña, con multas y todo... aunque ese ya es otro tema, no tiene nada que ver con esto), pero por otro lado... que la mía (mi cultura) no se conserve, que tiene que entrelazarse con todo el que venga y así de esta manera combinar unas culturas con otras...
> 
> aquí te has pasado tres pueblos...
> siento si a alguien le ofenden mis palabras, pero no puedo aguantarme y tengo que sacar del alma lo que pienso.
> *esto que dices es una típica propaganda rajoyista, aznarista y catalanofoba.* yo vivo en cataluña y no hablo catalán y nadie me obliga hablarlo. si, la gente te habla en catalán, pero - en qué idioma te van a hablar si no en el idioma del país donde estás? pero si ven que no lo hablo (aunque lo entiendo) pasan a castellano sin ningún problema, y no pasa nada. poner multas por no hablar catalán es una mentira y lo digo aquí abiertamente y si hace falta repetiré donde sea y cuando sea.
> 
> 
> Sinceramente, me gusta ver los puestos chino, colombiano, egipcio, etc... en el mercadillo de mi barrio, pero ir a Egipto, Colombia, México, China y verlas “in situ”, no tiene precio, y si hubiera multiculturalismo, todo eso se perdería (en mi opinión), no habría necesidad de viajar para ver esas culturas porque se supone que estarían entremezcladas con el resto (a menos, que la única sociedad multiculturalizada fuera la mía, cosa que consideraría totalmente injusta ¿Sólo tengo que adaptarme yo?) En fin... no sé... eso es algo como digo muy debatible...
> 
> no toda la gente puede permitirse a viajar a egipto, colombia, china, etc... pues, en un mundo según tu idea, esa gente simplemente no tendría derecho de conocer esas culturas de cerca... porque en un mundo segun el corte tuyo, en un país viviría solo y unicamente la gente de este país...
> 
> 
> -La tan dicha frase “Donde fueres haz lo que vieres” (con la que yo, ciertamente también estoy de acuerdo) no representa (en mi opinión) el multiculturalismo.... si los musulmanes (por poner un ejemplo de cultura totalmente diferente, no pueden expresar su cultura (hay muchos factores en su cultura muy poco democráticos y en detrimento de la mujer, por ejemplo) en su totalidad, eso no es multiculturalismo.... eso es que vienen y se adaptan a mi cultura y pierden valores muy importantes de la suya....
> 
> 
> la dicha frase la entiendes completamente mal. un musulman, viviendo en un país que no fuera musulman, debería tener derecho a cuidar su cultura, pero sin interponerla a la cultura de la gente del este país. por otro lado, la gente del país donde vive el dicho musulman debería no impedir al musulman a cuidar su propia cultura. en otras palabras, *vive i deja vivir,* lo que hoy en día, mucha gente olvida y cree que tiene derecho de arreglar la vida de otros.


MIS SALUDOS,


----------



## Laia

Apoyo a Natasha en el post 72.

saludos


----------



## Alundra

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> que te has creído, que sólo los que se quedan en su país son arraigados a su tierra y la sienten como la suya? hay muchos inmigrantes que añoran muchisimo a su país y preferirían volver allí, pero no pueden, porque allí morirán de hambre. me gustaría verte a ti en su lugar, si te quedarías en tu país, muriéndote de hambre pero estando en la tierra que tanto quieres, o te buscarías una vida mejor en un otro lugar. como ya he dicho, uno que no ha experimentado el hambre, inseguridad, desesperación y pobreza en su propia piel, no lo entiende.


Yo creo que no he dicho nada de eso... ni siquiera he dicho que esté a favor o en contra de ese comentario... dije que cada uno tendrá su punto de vista... 



			
				Natasha2000 said:
			
		

> poner multas por no hablar catalán es una mentira y lo digo aquí abiertamente y si hace falta repetiré donde sea y cuando sea.


Natasha, las oficinas de Garantía Lingüistica existen, que ponen multas por no utilizar el catalán (evidentemente se tienen que limitar al mundo laboral) es cierto, eso no me lo he inventado. Y no voy a mostrar enlaces, quien quiera puede buscar acerca de esas Oficinas en la red.
Que no te obliguen en tu casa es otra cosa, parece que no me quieres entender.
Y que yo lo desapruebe es otra, lo primero que he dicho es que me parece muy bien que quieran mantener su lengua.)



> no toda la gente puede permitirse a viajar a egipto, colombia, china, etc... pues, en un mundo según tu idea, esa gente simplemente no tendría derecho de conocer esas culturas de cerca... porque en un mundo segun el corte tuyo, en un país viviría solo y unicamente la gente de este país...


Tampoco he dicho que esté en desacuerdo con esto, sólo que será mil veces más bonito viajar para verlo... ¿Tan malo es pensar así?
En absoluto he dicho que esté en desacuerdo con la multiculturalidad, decir que lo veo utópico, no creo que sea estar en desacuerdo... 


Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> Natasha, las oficinas de Garantía Lingüistica existen, que ponen multas por no utilizar el catalán (evidentemente se tienen que limitar al mundo laboral) es cierto, eso no me lo he inventado. Y no voy a mostrar enlaces, quien quiera puede buscar acerca de esas Oficinas en la red.
> Que no te obliguen en tu casa es otra cosa, parece que no me quieres entender.
> Y que yo lo desapruebe es otra, lo primero que he dicho es que me parece muy bien que quieran mantener su lengua.)


Alundra, tú, en tu otro post dijiste esto: 





> incluso están prohibiendo que se hable castellano en Cataluña, con multas y todo...


 MENTIRA.
Pondré un ejemplo: los carteles de las tiendas. Lo que es obligatorio es que los carteles de las tiendas se normalicen y que se pongan *almenos* en catalán. La sanción no sería por estar el letrero en castellano, sino por no estar en catalán. El letrero puede estar en los dos idiomas sin problemas, y si según tú se prohibe el castellano, entonces eso no estaría permitido. Es muy diferente decirlo de una manera o de la otra. Esto en cuanto a los carteles en las tiendas. En cuanto a hablar, por supuesto no hay ninguna multa. Es más, el problema que tenemos es que se puede vivir en Cataluña sólo hablando en castellano, y no se puede vivir en ella sólo hablando en catalán.
No hay derecho a que se nos ataque e insulte, y a que se manipule la información de la manera que se hace. Verlo me entristece y no me apetece hablar más del tema, almenos por hoy.

Post off-topic, claro, pero el tema no lo he sacado yo.


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Natasha, las oficinas de Garantía Lingüistica existen, que ponen multas por no utilizar el catalán (evidentemente se tienen que limitar al mundo laboral) es cierto, eso no me lo he inventado. Y no voy a mostrar enlaces, quien quiera puede buscar acerca de esas Oficinas en la red.
> Que no te obliguen en tu casa es otra cosa, parece que no me quieres entender.
> Y que yo lo desapruebe es otra, lo primero que he dicho es que me parece muy bien que quieran mantener su lengua.)
> 
> Alundra.


 
Se llaman las oficinas de Normalización Lingüistica, y no ponen multas sino sirven para divulgar _la llengua catalana_, lo que encuentro completamente normal. 
Respecto a las multas por no hablar catalán, ¿sabrás mejor tú que yo, que vivo aquí? Ya está bien con eso "dicen..." "hay una ley" he leido.." ¿Dónde has leído? ¿Quén te lo ha dicho? Si estás cien por cien segura en lo que dices, proporciona las fuentes. A ver en qué medida son fiables.
Trabajo en una empresa en la que hablamos castellano, catalán e inglés, y mi jefe NO habla catalán. Este año celebramos 20 aniversario y en estos 20 años, nadie ha multado (ni multará) a mi empresa por no utilizar catalán. 
Sí que existe una ley que dice que los letreros deben ser en las dos lenguas, lo que encuentro NORMAL, estamos en un país donde los dos idiomas son oficiales. 
Este tipo de comentarios me entristece muchisimo, ya que toda esta intolerancia y satanización absurda hacia otros pueblos dentro del mismo país ya las he visto antes - en mi país -  y ya se sabe como terminamos.


----------



## Alundra

Laia said:
			
		

> .
> Lo que es obligatorio es que los carteles de las tiendas se normalicen y que se pongan *almenos* en catalán. La sanción no sería por estar el letrero en castellano, sino por no estar en catalán. El letrero puede estar en los dos idiomas sin problemas, y si según tú se prohibe el castellano, entonces eso no estaría permitido. Es muy diferente decirlo de una manera o de la otra. Esto en cuanto a los carteles en las tiendas. En cuanto a hablar, por supuesto no hay ninguna multa. Es más, el problema que tenemos es que se puede vivir en Cataluña sólo hablando en castellano, y no se puede vivir en ella sólo hablando en catalán.
> No hay derecho a que se nos ataque e insulte, y a que se manipule la información de la manera que se hace. Verlo me entristece y no me apetece hablar más del tema, almenos por hoy.


 
Llevas toda la razón en que es al contrario, y lo expresé mal.
Lo siento, no pretendía atacar e insultar.
Mis disculpas.


Alundra.
EDIT: Voy a borrar ese comentario, ya que no quiero malinterpretaciones.


----------



## Laia

Alundra said:
			
		

> Llevas toda la razón en que es al contrario, y lo expresé mal.
> Lo siento, no pretendía atacar e insultar.
> Mis disculpas.


 
Ya me imagino que no pretendías atacar, Alundra.
El problema (y lo triste) es ver cómo llega la información distorsionada a la gente, y como te salen frases como la de antes sin pensar, inconscientemente. Te salen porque lo has oído en la tele, lo sé porque yo también veo la tele, y me horrorizo ante lo que se dice muchas veces, siento mucha impotencia.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola a todos.

Me gustaría intervenir en esta discusión, pero no para dar mi opinión, que dudo le interese a alguien, amén de que no abrigo tendencias masoquistas (es decir, que no me gusta que me lapiden desde ambas trincheras, lo que me suele suceder cuando me pronuncio sobre temas tan polémicos).

Mi propósito es ofrecer un par de documentos/elementos de información que tal vez interesen a los que participan en el debate, o que puede que arrojen algo de luz sobre determinados puntos que se están discutiendo.

*DISCLAIMER: No me hago en absoluto responsable  de las opiniones expresadas en los documentos a que conducen estos enlaces. Tampoco estoy afirmando que esta información ilustre todos los puntos de vista, ni que sea veraz en su totalidad (no tengo bola de cristal), ni tampoco que no haya otras fuentes que apoyen posturas totalmente contrarias.*

Una vez soltado el rollo, espero que resulten interesantes para alguien.

Saludos.

http://www.uned.es/dcpa/estudios_workingpapers/CPAestudios9_2004.pdf

http://www.e-noticies.com/2005/11/2...o_asp_idSeccion_1_idSubSeccion_2_id_23412.htm

http://www.e-dazibao.com/criterio/archivos/000894.html (el enlace a la carta original no funciona)

http://www.ub.es/dtss/manual/actualizaciones/leccion14/expertos_denuncian.htm

http://www.casadellibro.com/fichas/fichabiblio/0,1094,2900001096903,00.html?codigo=2900001096903

http://www.hegoa.ehu.es/files/BoletinHegoaDiciembre2004.htm

http://ipebd.mpdl.org/boletin/n6/08-09.pdf

http://www.paralalibertad.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=8582

http://www.lacoctelera.com/ealpuente/post/2005/08/25/inmigracion-y-racismo


----------



## Alundra

Laia said:
			
		

> Ya me imagino que no pretendías atacar, Alundra.
> El problema (y lo triste) es ver cómo llega la información distorsionada a la gente, y como te salen frases como la de antes sin pensar, inconscientemente. Te salen porque lo has oído en la tele, lo sé porque yo también veo la tele, y me horrorizo ante lo que se dice muchas veces, siento mucha impotencia.


 
He quitado el comentario, para que no sea malinterpretado.
Mis disculpas de nuevo.

Alundra.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Alundra.

Con respecto a tus dos posts sobre la inmigración, estoy muy de acuerdo contigo, a excepción de unos pequeños detalles que no son muy relevantes y que ya me dicho qué pienso al respecto.

Saludos!



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> (dos posts super-largos omitidos)


----------



## librosenespanol

:O estoy convencido que dentro de 5 años las migraciones seran tan comunes como quien toma un taxi para ir al otro lado de la ciudad, por todo este asunto de la globalizacion. 

Y debido a esto, habran muchas cosas que cambien en beneficio para algunos y en desgracia para otros.

Asi es que relajense y demos importancia a otros temas mas divertidos como el futbol.


----------



## veleño

Hola, quisiera dar mi opinión de no-migrante pero preocupado por el tema, pues pienso hacerlo en cuanto pueda.

He leído las opiniones que ha colocado y me preocupan bastante

Yo soy de Colombia y mi pais vive una de las peores situaciones del mundo, creo yo. De allí que la migración se este convirtiendo en una necesidad más que en un deseo. El estado de bienestar en realidad es añorado -más que envidiado- por muchos acá, es imposible que no. ¿Cómo podrias no buscar un lugar en donde pudieses vivir cómodamente (sin excesos, pero sin necesidades) y desarrollar las ideas que tengas en mente? Pues bien esto resulta una tarea casi imposible en mi pais, reservada para algunos sectores. Asi bien se vislumbra la posibilidad de la migración y creánme que no es una desición fácil, dejar atrás casi todo y decidir que vas a realizar tu mejor esfuerzo en otro país resulta problemático, a sabiendas además de que la tarea no es fácil y que se pueden pasar riesgos por hacerlo. (hasta acá llegan noticias sobre golpizas de skin head o de cualquier otro grupo)

Lo que sería ideal es que al momento de emigrar pusiedes desempeñarte en tu profesión normalmente, sin embargo muchos países en Europa no convalidan los títulos universitarios, primera dificultad. Además -los colombianos en especial- tenemos que cargar con nuestro estigma de cocaleros, que bien merecido lo tenemos, pero no incluye a toda la población. A mi personalmente me da vergüenza cuando sale en las noticias que desmantelaron una banda de matones sanguinarios y todos eran colombianos. Hasta les pido disculpas por eso. Sin embargo hay quienes -como les digo- migramos por desespero, buscando una salida a la locura que se vive acá, pues a pesar de lo que digan todos los colombianos Colombia no es tan buena como la pintan y es bien aburrido ver que a diario se hacen matanzas y demás.

Los temas que han tocado acá son bastante delicados y creo que es bueno que se presente discusión, yo quería dar un nuevo punto de vista y hacer ver que la migración no se hace por simple gusto o por placer sino que es una desición complicada en donde se deja atrás todo. Y que lo último que se buscaría sería causar daño o pérdida a los nacionales del otro país. 

Por último, esperaría más comprensión al llegar a otro país, personalmente no quiero viajar a España porque he oido que a pesar de todo lo que digan hay una gran discriminación y hasta racismo. Veo que si los nacionales pueden acceder a ciertos servicios de manera privada, ya que su condición económica se los permite, podrían _compartir_ (no entregarlos por completo) estos servicios con los inmigrantes. Y por último, como profesional joven, personalmente no necesitaría de esos servicios, porque no tengo hijos ni incapacidades ni nada.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Veleño.



			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Lo que sería ideal es que al momento de emigrar pusiedes desempeñarte en tu profesión normalmente, sin embargo muchos países en Europa no convalidan los títulos universitarios, primera dificultad.



¿Tú consideras que la calidad de nuestra educación está al nivel de la de los paises europeos desarrollados?

¿Has comparado alguna vez lo que estudia un bachiller en nuestros paises con lo que estudia un bachiller de algún país europeo desarrollado? ¿Y lo que estudia un Ingeniero en Computación en latinoamérica con lo que estudia un Ingeniero en Informática en España, por ejemplo?

Si tu respuesta es que si están al mismo nivel, entonces también responde por favor, ¿Por qué hay tanto auge en nuestros países por cursar estudios allá? Y... Si tú tienes un negocio en el que necesitas a una persona preparada y tienes dos candidatos, un bachiller de algún país de latinoamérica y un bachiller europeo (que habla español, claro), ¿con cuál te quedas?

Por cierto, hasta donde yo sé, *sí* convalidan _parcialmente_ una profesión y las que no convalidan es porque no existe en el país de destino. Por ejemplo, si no me equivoco, un licenciado en publicidad graduado en Venezuela no puede optar por una convalidación en España porque allá no existe tal carrera (osea, existe dentro de *otra* carrera universitaria que no recuerdo cual es).




			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Por último, esperaría más comprensión al llegar a otro país, personalmente no quiero viajar a España porque he oido que a pesar de todo lo que digan hay una gran discriminación y hasta racismo. Veo que si los nacionales pueden acceder a ciertos servicios de manera privada, ya que su condición económica se los permite, podrían _compartir_ (no entregarlos por completo) estos servicios con los inmigrantes.



Suponiendo que los nacionales pudieran acceder a ciertos servicios de manera privada, ellos se los merecen por lo que lucharon para conseguirlos y están en todo su derecho de usarlos *por la razón que sea*, incluso porque quieran ahorrar dinero.

Por lo que veo, el problema no es tanto compartir, sino la colaboración que ellos reciben por parte de la mayoría de nuestra comunidad, que parece ser *muy* poca.



			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Y por último, como profesional joven, personalmente no necesitaría de esos servicios, porque no tengo hijos ni incapacidades ni nada.



Eso lo dices ahorita; nadie puede asegurarlo.

Y claro, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo con el racismo y no estoy de acuerdo con que exista en contra de todos nosotros por ciertas diferencias que existen entre algunos latinos y los Españoles por allá. Además, hay casos en los que el racismo no es porque les cause problemas a su nación, sino porque simplemente le tienen rabia/asco a las personas de color u otro país (por ejemplo)... Hace algunas semanas vi la noticia de que tres jóvenes menores de edad en Barcelona quemaron viva a una señora inmigrante en un telecajero, ¿Eso fue por defender a su país del daño causado por la inmigración? No, y si así fuera, nada los justifica.

Saludos!


----------



## belén

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hace algunas semanas vi la noticia de que tres jóvenes menores de edad en Barcelona quemaron viva a una señora inmigrante en un telecajero, ¿Eso fue por defender a su país del daño causado por la inmigración? No, y si así fuera, nada los justifica.
> 
> Saludos!


Simplemente que quede constancia de que la señora a la que quemaron esos salvajes era española. Lo digo porque tampoco es plan de desvirtuar la realidad, imagino que esta información es la que te llegó a ti pero la señora era de nacionalidad española.

Por ejemplo, encontramos en el periódico La Vanguardia de unos días posteriores a los hechos:



> La indigente que fue torturada y quemada por tres jóvenes anteayer se llamaba María del Rosario Endrinal Petite. Catalana, nacida hace 50 años, fue durante mucho tiempo vecina del barcelonés barrio de Sants. Su historia es la de alguien que poco a poco fue llegando al abandono desde una situación familiar estable. Llevaba años deambulando. Los últimos dos fueron los peores.


----------



## diegodbs

Tiene razón Belén, tanto la señora como los salvajes que la quemaron eran españoles.


----------



## Gustavoang

belen said:
			
		

> Simplemente que quede constancia de que la señora a la que quemaron esos salvajes era española. Lo digo porque tampoco es plan de desvirtuar la realidad, imagino que esta información es la que te llegó a ti pero la señora era de nacionalidad española.



Tienen razón, era Española!

Sólo quería poner ejemplos de algunos maltratos en contra de los inmigrantes, que a mi juicio, es porque simplemente tales personas son racistas y punto, y no porque quieran "defender a su país".

Saludos!


----------



## Viriato

Cualquier persona que utiliza la raza, el color de la piel, la situación social, el sexo, las creencias religiosas o las no creencias, el idioma que hablas, la ropa que vistes, las ideas políticas, etc, etc, para burlar, amedrentar, amenazar o agredir, son seres despreciables que no merecen ningún respeto ni atención. En este caso ese tipo de seres eran españoles y de clase media-alta.


----------



## veleño

en todo este hilo confirma que si no hay xenofobia por lo menos si hay migrantofobia en España y como decía más arriba que pereza ir a un país tan cerrado sobre si mismo.

Y este hilo se ha puesto de un tono tan alto sobre todo de parte de Alundra que voy a tomarme mi tiempo en desvirtuar algunas afirmación hechas por ella. Claro de manera muy respetuosa


----------



## diegodbs

veleño said:
			
		

> en todo este hilo confirma que si hay xenofobia por lo menos si hay migrantofobia en España y como decía más arriva que pereza ir a un país tan cerrado sobre si mismo.
> 
> Y este hilo se ha puesto de un tono tan alto sobre todo de parte de Alundra que voy a tomarme mi tiempo en desvirtuar algunas afirmación hechas por ella. Claro de manera muy respetuosa


Las afirmaciones de Alundra son sólo de Alundra, no representa a todos los españoles. Yo no estoy de acuerdo con ella. Igualmente mis afirmaciones son sólo mías y tampoco represento a todos los españoles.
En este país, como en todos, hay de todo. Entre otras cosas más de tres millones de inmigrantes.


----------



## veleño

Alundra said:
			
		

> Los españoles también hemos sido inmigrantes
> 
> 1º) Los españoles, en su mayoría, emigraban de acuerdo a la ley, tanto española como del país de destino, y pasando controles sanitarios.



_Por supuesto porque los Españoles impusieron una *colonia* en latinoamérica en donde eran amos y señores y no tenían que pasar ilegalmente a estas tierras. (*¿no es evidente?*) Además la corona española fomentaba la inmigración para poblar las nuevas tierras, de manera que venir no representaba ningún problema. Situación muy diferente a la actual en donde definitivamente la migración tiene otras causas muy diferentes a las antiguas aspiraciones de segundones y villanos que vinieron a limpiar su nombre y a comprar blasones, ganando así un estatus absolutamente falso._
 



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> 2º) Los países a los que se dirigían los españoles necesitaban mano de obra, ya fuera en América, continente con múltiples posibilidades



_¿Para qué necesitarían mano de obra comunidades indígenas, con economías incipientes, que *obviamente* no sabían, ni imaginaban, ni les cabía en la cabeza el concepto de "mano de obra".?_




			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> 3º) Los inmigrantes españoles no se dedicaban a robar ni a trapichear, ni vendían productos falsos en plena calle, porque la inmensa mayoría iban con un trabajo asegurado; tampoco aparecían día si y día no en la prensa con motivos de reyertas, ajustes de cuentas o trafico de drogas. Tampoco realizaban concentraciones masivas en lugares públicos, tales como parques, dejando todo lleno de basura, y no les tenían un especial "aprecio" en ciertos barrios por su afición a montar escándalos o a poner música a todo volumen de madrugada.


_
No, los inmigrantes españoles no solamente se dedicaban a robar (visita tus museos) sino también a matar y a violar y destrozar todo las comunidades indígenas que encontrasen a su paso. No salía en la prensa sino en las crónicas que aún existen escritas por los propios colonizadores, en donde se relata como fueron destruidas ciudades y arrasadas las culturas. Y las concentraciones que hacían era más que todo para contar a los indígenas y ver cuánto les cobraban de impuestos o para impartir la doctrina a ultranza._


----------



## veleño

Alundra said:
			
		

> Y con respecto a esto:
> 
> Este tema merecería un hilo nuevo.
> Eso supongo que depende del arraigo de una persona a la tierra... No sé quién sería el primero que dijo eso, pero desde luego mucho arraigo a su tierra no tenía.


Este pedazo fue el que más me molestó porque lo de la colonia española es cuento viejo y machacado. Pero a mí lo del arraigo a la tierra me suena de extraterrestres ¿cúal tierra? Yo nací en una ciudad. Habrá arraigo a la cultura y eso... pero hombre, que ¿por nacer en colombia entonces tengo que ser recalcitrantemente colombiano hasta que me muera? Olvídese. Yo me siento identificado con lationamérica, que es algo muy distinto.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Mi opinión es que cuando una persona ha vivido durante generaciones en un mismo lugar, sus antepasados están ahí, y toda su vida la tiene ahí, siente la tierra que pisa como suya, mientras que el que no está muy arraigado a la tierra donde vive, no tiene raíces en ningún lugar en concreto, etc... lo mismo le da vivir en un sitio que en otro... Así que, supongo que depende de con quién hables, así verá el tema...


Lo mismo.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> *Globalización, multiculturalismo, etc...*
> Este tema también se merecería un hilo aparte, por lo debatible. Es lo que a mí me parece una total utopía....
> 
> Pero a grandes rasgos mi opinión es:
> -Con el multiculturalismo si se entremezclan las culturas, se pierde lo esencial de cada una de ellas para unificarse en otra nueva diferente... no pueden pervivir todas las culturas íntegras... supongo que se perderían precisamente los matices más diferenciadores de cada una de ellas...


con el multiculturalismo, si ambas culturas pueden convivir sanamente y sin mostrarse los dientes o inclusive haciéndolo, se impulsa mucho la cultura puesto que algo nuevo debe resultar y con seguiridad que no será unívoco. Esto lo demostraré más adelante.



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> -No me pueden decir, por un lado, que la cultura del País Vasco, Cataluña, etc... (por poner un ejemplo) tienen que preservarse (con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo), pero por otro lado... que la mía (mi cultura) no se conserve, que tiene que entrelazarse con todo el que venga y así de esta manera combinar unas culturas con otras...


Bueno en realidad es absurdo hablar de una cultura en estado "puro" que no se debe mezclar y creo que de allí viene la "inmigrantofobia".



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Sinceramente, me gusta ver los puestos chino, colombiano, egipcio, etc... en el mercadillo de mi barrio, pero ir a Egipto, Colombia, México, China y verlas “in situ”, no tiene precio, y si hubiera multiculturalismo, todo eso se perdería (en mi opinión), no habría necesidad de viajar para ver esas culturas porque se supone que estarían entremezcladas con el resto (a menos, que la única sociedad multiculturalizada fuera la mía, cosa que consideraría totalmente injusta ¿Sólo tengo que adaptarme yo?) En fin... no sé... eso es algo como digo muy debatible...


Me arranco los cabellos. Si no fuese por el "peligroso multiculturalismo" sencillamente los colombianos y los peruanos y tod@s acá en latinoamérica seriamos muy distintos de ustedes, ni siquiera hablaríamos el mismo idioma (Y si así fuera de todas maneras abogaria porque se mezclara todo), pero resulta que acá hubo una colonia española en donde hubo tenebrosos cruces raciales entre españoles e indígenas, de los cuales nosotros somos el resultado. 



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> -La tan dicha frase “Donde fueres haz lo que vieres” (con la que yo, ciertamente también estoy de acuerdo) no representa (en mi opinión) el multiculturalismo.... si los musulmanes (por poner un ejemplo de cultura totalmente diferente, no pueden expresar su cultura (hay muchos factores en su cultura muy poco democráticos y en detrimento de la mujer, por ejemplo) en su totalidad, eso no es multiculturalismo.... eso es que vienen y se adaptan a mi cultura y pierden valores muy importantes de la suya....


 
Esta si que es la gota que rebasó la copa. Es absolutamente absurdo que un *Español* de *España* que viene defendiendo a dentelladas su país, salga con que los musulmanes son una cultura radicalmente distinta. Los moros estuvieron en España durante un toda la edad media y así se puede confirmar en la literatura de su propio pais. ¡Esto es inaudito! Además si no fuese por esto no existiría la arquitectura tan espectacular que se puede encontrar allí con ese manejo del ladrillo, ni la música, hay que recordar que aristóteles se reencontró a través de !los moros en España! Todas las palabras que empiezan con "al" en español son de origen moro. Y ¡es increíble! ¡absolutamente increíble! El quijote no hubiera sido posible sin la ocupación morisca, ¿puesto que a qué literatura caballeresca iba a responder?. Hoy en dia, hay que ver grupos como Ojos de brujo, como Radio Tarifa. La guitarra flamenca, Paco de lucía, Tomatito etc. Acá puedo durar horas enumerando "los peligros del multiculturalismo". Inclusive, mucho después surgen los cantes de ida y vuelta, que son el resultado de "el peligroso multiculturalismo" que se dio en latinoamérica. Me doy golpes puesto que soy colombiano, no español y vea.




			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> -O lo que es peor, su cultura absorbe la mía (por lo totalitaria), y muchos de los derechos que tanto nos han costado conseguir, los perderíamos de un plumazo... sin ir más lejos el Derecho a la Libertad de Expresión, (como en las viñetas del periódico danés, como la chirigota, a la que le quitaron el primer premio...) ¿Estamos dispuestos a perder los derechos que tanto tiempo y esfuerzo nos han costado conseguir?


Bueno pues creo que antes de salir a defender una cultura hay que conocerla y no cometer errores de este *inmenso calibre*. Creo que buena parte de estas críticas son remilgos infundados, que causan bastante mal a la discusión y que deberían tomar otro camino como por ejemplo, en vez de preguntar ¿cómo le quitamos a los inmigrantes lo que es nuestro? preguntar ¿cómo podemos integrar a los inmigrantes de la mejor manera? y ¿cómo podemos evitar choques culturales, sociales y económicos? ¿No será que si no queremos narcotráfico debemos empezar por no consumir drogas?

Bueno estas son mis nuevas opiniones que espero que sean tomadas de la mejor manera posible, puesto que son corroborables y contribuyen a depurar la discusión. Los temas a los que no me he referido precisamente son aquellos que no manejo bien y que por lo tanto mejor callar que blasfemar.

Gracias


----------



## Fernando

veleño said:
			
		

> _Por supuesto porque los Españoles impusieron una *colonia* en latinoamérica en donde eran amos y señores y no tenían que pasar ilegalmente a estas tierras. (*¿no es evidente?*) Además la corona española fomentaba la inmigración para poblar las nuevas tierras, de manera que venir no representaba ningún problema. Situación muy diferente a la actual en donde definitivamente la migración tiene otras causas muy diferentes a las antiguas aspiraciones de segundones y villanos que vinieron a limpiar su nombre y a comprar blasones, ganando así un estatus absolutamente falso._
> 
> 
> 
> _¿Para qué necesitarían mano de obra comunidades indígenas, con economías incipientes, que *obviamente* no sabían, ni imaginaban, ni les cabía en la cabeza el concepto de "mano de obra".?_
> 
> 
> _
> No, los inmigrantes españoles no solamente se dedicaban a robar (visita tus museos) sino también a matar y a violar y destrozar todo las comunidades indígenas que encontrasen a su paso. No salía en la prensa sino en las crónicas que aún existen escritas por los propios colonizadores, en donde se relata como fueron destruidas ciudades y arrasadas las culturas. Y las concentraciones que hacían era más que todo para contar a los indígenas y ver cuánto les cobraban de impuestos o para impartir la doctrina a ultranza._



Veleño, obviamente Alundra se refiere a la emigración española hacia América desde la independencia hasta, digamos, 1960, no a la conquista.


----------



## Gustavoang

Fernando said:
			
		

> Veleño, obviamente Alundra se refiere a la emigración española hacia América desde la independencia hasta, digamos, 1960, no a la conquista.



Así es.

Sino fuese así ya lo hubiésemos mencionado.


----------



## Alundra

Veleño, como bien han dicho Fernando y Gustavo, yo hablo de la inmigración que tuvo lugar hace un siglo y medio más o menos.... tú te estás refiriendo a la conquista, y eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo estoy diciendo.



			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Este pedazo fue el que más me molestó porque lo de la colonia española es cuento viejo y machacado. Pero a mí lo del arraigo a la tierra me suena de extraterrestres ¿cúal tierra? Yo nací en una ciudad. Habrá arraigo a la cultura y eso... pero hombre, que ¿por nacer en colombia entonces tengo que ser recalcitrantemente colombiano hasta que me muera? Olvídese. Yo me siento identificado con lationamérica, que es algo muy distinto.
> 
> 
> Lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Aquí tuve que explicarme muy mal, porque nadie entiende lo que quise decir...
> Para futuras intervenciones, lo que quise decir es que como "imagino" (tampoco lo puedo afirmar) que habrá opiniones para todos los gustos, *yo respeto todas y cada una de las opiniones*, con lo cual, no entiendo las ofensas que estoy causando...
> Perdonen por favor, si en algo les ofendí con esto por mi mala explicación, pero lo que quiero decir es que respeto mucho sus opiniones.


 
Sólo quiero añadir para que quede claro, que:

-Nunca estuve en contra de los inmigrantes (o la inmigración) en absoluto. 

-Lo único que sostuve (y sigo sosteniendo) es que en España la inmigración masiva en este momento, está perjudicando más que beneficiando, pero que una inmigración controlada y dentro de unos marcos más o menos legales es lo idóneo, y nunca estuve en contra de eso.


-Nunca dije que los españoles tuviesemos una cultura en estado "puro". Para nada.


Alundra.


----------



## Papalote

Hola, todos

Voy a tener que meter cuchara, pero espero no ofender a nadie.

Soy nieta de inmigrantes españoles (y otras 3 nacionalidades más   ) asi es que he bebido de ambos vasos, el de Mexicana nacida y educada ahí y la de no aceptada como Mexicana. Y ahora como inmigrante en otro país.

Veo que lo que más se reprocha, a los inmigrantes en Europa, es que no se han integrado en los paises que han _invadido_. Quisiera llamar su atención a los clubes privados y organismos privados españoles (y de casi todas las nacionalidades Europeas) con los que me he topado tanto en México como en Montreal, a los cuales uno puede ingresar unicamente si se es español o descendiente de españoles. ¿Dónde está la integración de estos inmigrantes españoles que llegaron a estos países, buscando fortuna en el siglo 20? Los hijos de mis amigos españoles nacidos aqui en Montreal siguen hablando la lengua de sus padres, comiendo sus platillos, bailando sus bailes tradicionales. Entonces, en todas partes se cuecen habas, no?

Por favor, no hay que olvidar que la mayoria de los que emigran no lo hacen por gusto, que muy pocos no cumplen con las leyes de sus paises adoptivos, y que con un poco de compasión la vida tiene mejor sabor.

Atentamente,

Papalote


----------



## diegodbs

> Quisiera llamar su atención a los clubes privados y organismos privados españoles (y de casi todas las nacionalidades Europeas) con los que me he topado tanto en México como en Montreal, a los cuales uno puede ingresar unicamente si se es español o descendiente de españoles.


 
Seguramente en esos clubes privados y organismos lo que se necesita para pertenecer a ellos sea la nacionalidad del país, un ciudadano chino nacionalizado español tiene los mismos derechos y obligaciones que un ciudadano español nacido en España. Creo que si no se tiene la nacionalidad de un país determinado es difícil pertenecer a organismos privados u oficiales de ese país.
Es sólo un comentario.


----------



## veleño

Hola, me alegra profundamente que la discusión siga adelante y que haya más tela de dónde cortar, pido mis disculpas por la confusión entre con la conquista, que es un tema delicado, digámoslo así.

Y sobre lo del nivel de la educación es algo discutible, puesto que aplica a medias, me explico. Si se conoce un excelente creativo de publicidad peruano, por ejemplo, con seguridad su portafolio lo defenderá en cualquier país del mundo, independientemente de sus títulos, puesto que se trata de talento. Así mismo sucede con las artes plásticas, la arquitectura, el diseño industrial etc.

Ahora con las demás puede que no sea así pero ¿si se llega a un pais y no se tiene la mas mínima oportunidad de trabajar como profesional a pesar de que puede tratarse de una persona idónea, como podemos esperar que haya integración?

Otra opinión, estos problemas que se presentan en España no son anda nuevo, en Estados Unidos se ya se habían presentado y hace poco estallaron en Francia. Valdría la pena ver qué políticas se implantaron allí para solucionarlos.

Gracias


----------



## Papalote

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Seguramente en esos clubes privados y organismos lo que se necesita para pertenecer a ellos sea la nacionalidad del país, un ciudadano chino nacionalizado español tiene los mismos derechos y obligaciones que un ciudadano español nacido en España. Creo que si no se tiene la nacionalidad de un país determinado es difícil pertenecer a organismos privados u oficiales de ese país.
> Es sólo un comentario.


 
Hola, Diego

Me referia al hecho de que a los inmigrantes que llegan a Canadá, España, etc, se nos reprocha de que no nos integramos, mientras que los españoles, canadienses, franceses, ingleses, americanos, italianos, y no le sigo para no aburrir, tampoco se integran en las sociedades en las cuales llegan, forman sus clubes, sus hospitales, sus escuelas, miran con desprecio a los habitantes, pero no he escuchado aún que a estos se les acuse de pecar por igual. ¿Por que las dos medidas? 

Creo que voy a abrir un hilo  sobre lo que es ser inmigrante, tan sólo para no estar fuera de tópico en este. Porque, creeme, comprendo muy bien porque los inmigrantes, de cualquier siglo y cualquier país, quieren preservar algo de su cultura.

Saludos y sigamos con el diálogo,

Papalote


----------



## diegodbs

Papalote said:
			
		

> Hola, Diego
> 
> Me referia al hecho de que a los inmigrantes que llegan a Canadá, España, etc, se nos reprocha de que no nos integramos, mientras que los españoles, canadienses, franceses, ingleses, americanos, italianos, y no le sigo para no aburrir, tampoco se integran en las sociedades en las cuales llegan, forman sus clubes, sus hospitales, sus escuelas, miran con desprecio a los habitantes, pero no he escuchado aún que a estos se les acuse de pecar por igual. ¿Por que las dos medidas?
> 
> Creo que voy a abrir un hilo  sobre lo que es ser inmigrante, tan sólo para no estar fuera de tópico en este. Porque, creeme, comprendo muy bien porque los inmigrantes, de cualquier siglo y cualquier país, quieren preservar algo de su cultura.
> 
> Saludos y sigamos con el diálogo,
> 
> Papalote


Te entiendo, pero no sé la respuesta. Seguramente ya habrá otros hilos abiertos sobre lo que es ser inmigrante. Es un tema tan importante que seguro que ya se ha hablado de eso.
Saludos también.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola Veleño



			
				veleño said:
			
		

> muchos países en Europa no convalidan los títulos universitarios, primera dificultad.


 
Exigir la convalidación de estudios no es por ser inmigrante o no. Si un español estudia fuera de España tendrá que convalidar sus estudios al volver, igual que cualquier otra persona que provenga de otro país. 

Y viceversa, si un español se va a otro país, también le van a exigir allí una convalidación con los estudios propios de ese país.


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola!



			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Y sobre lo del nivel de la educación es algo discutible, puesto que aplica a medias, me explico. Si se conoce un excelente creativo de publicidad peruano, por ejemplo, con seguridad su portafolio lo defenderá en cualquier país del mundo, independientemente de sus títulos, puesto que se trata de talento. Así mismo sucede con las artes plásticas, la arquitectura, el diseño industrial etc.



El asunto del talento no tiene nada que ver con la calidad de la educación en una nación (en el sentido que estamos hablando), en mi opinión.




			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Ahora con las demás puede que no sea así pero ¿si se llega a un pais y no se tiene la mas mínima oportunidad de trabajar como profesional a pesar de que puede tratarse de una persona idónea, como podemos esperar que haya integración?



Si realmente es una persona "idónea", evidentemente se quedará con el empleo. No creo que el empleador le niege el puesto.

Ahora, si te refieres a alguien que llega a un país donde sus colegas han recibido una mejor educación que él, es muy difícil tal integración. Sin embargo, y aunque suene frío, es lo justo (en mi opinión). Para mí _integración_ en este sentido no tiene que ver con hacer cosas por lástima.

Voy ponerte un ejemplo *real*:

Yo me gradué de bachiller en mi país *en uno de los mejores colegios de mi estado con la nota máxima en el sistema educativo de Venezuela* (20 puntos de 20 puntos, y no exagero), sin embargo, presenté la prueba de selectividad española el año pasado y obtuve 3.11 puntos (en base a 10), a pesar de que estudié e hice un curso para ello.

Evidentemente, yo no estaba apto para estudiar en una universidad española, y lo acepté y lo acepto... Es más, estoy de acuerdo  con eso. Más bien pienso que España hace mucho con aceptarnos nuestros títulos de bachiller por el convenio "Andrés Bello".

Para mí, la única solución es que yo me ponga a la par de su nivel educativo y no que ellos se rebajen al mío. Y eso es lo que he estado haciendo: prepararme mejor para la próxima convocatoria.

No estoy de acuerdo con que se pongan más flexibles con nosotros* en este sentido*. Yo me voy para allá porque quiero una educación de calidad... para recibir una mala educación me quedo en mi país.

¿Qué propones tú para una integración?



			
				veleño said:
			
		

> Otra opinión, estos problemas que se presentan en España no son anda nuevo, en Estados Unidos se ya se habían presentado y hace poco estallaron en Francia. Valdría la pena ver qué políticas se implantaron allí para solucionarlos.



No tengo conocimiento de eso y no lo he investigado, pero... ¿Cuales de esas políticas sugieres tú que ayudarían en esta situación? ¿Cuál es tu solución?

Saludos!


----------



## veleño

Hombre Gustavo,

Tienes razón en lo que dices, por ejemplo yo también soy conciente del nivel educativo y estoy haciendo lo propio y tampoco pido que regalen las cosas. Pero si de entrada no tienes oportunidades es bien difícil que puedas demostrar que eres capáz! Si de verdad no puedes -por lo que sea- pues seguro que no consigues trabajo, pero si jamás tuviste una oportunidad...

Y mi defensa de todo esto se debe precisamente a las implicaciones de un sitio como este, en donde no existe fronteras ni raza ni nada. Solamente existen personas que piensan de manera internacional (por lo menos asi lo creo) y que no se limitan a su pedacito de tierra.

Y creo que en este foro nadie tiene la solución al problema de la inmigración (o si la tiene que la cuelgue rápido), lo que yo digo es que si es una coyuntura similar a la de otros países se puede aprender de ellos ¿no?

Y yo como no tengo velas en este entierro sino que me he enfrascado en algunas discusiones, creo que me retiro...

muchas gracias.


----------



## diegodbs

Inmigración y pensiones.


----------



## oxazol

A ver si nos enteramos, que lo que manda es el *dinero-estatus*.
Da igual de donde seas, como seas y como quieras seguir siendo que si tienes dinero lo podrás hacer donde te dé la gana.
Si no lo tienes, todo serán problemas hasta que consigas tenerlo (digamos 2-3 generaciones)
Por eso un Europeo cuando emigra ahora puede seguir siendo como quiera, mientras que un latinoamericano que lo hace por necesidad no puede.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo creo que Alundra tiene razón en señalar que hay cierto desasosiego respecto a los cambios que provoca en nuestra sociedad la llegada de tantos inmigrantes y que deberíamos reorganizarlos mejor para que todos podamos vivir en paz, disfrutar de nuestros derechos y poder prosperar conjuntamente... Pero, Alundra, hay una cosa que no me agrada de tu discurso, y es esa idea de España como "casa común" no en sentido figurado sino literal, es decir, como propiedad de los españoles (que en el fondo, si quitamos los sentimientos, no es más que gente que dispone de un estatus jurídico distinto de otros). Yo creo que debemos empezar a erradicar esa idea de nacionalidad como estatus jurídico que tiene que conceder derechos en relación con el territorio y avanzar hacia una situación legal de ciudadanía global, en la que todos los ciudadanos del mundo gocen de los mismos derechos por el hecho de nacer. Ya sé que hoy en día eso no es factible, pero creo que es a lo que debemos tender. Si yo me mudo a Astorga, voy a poder elegir el alcade de León, el Presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla-León y al Presidente del Gobierno de España (indirectamente, claro), si me mudo a Lyon, voy a poder elegir el alcade, pero no al Primer Ministro ni al Presidente de la República Francesa... Porque soy extranjero. Comunitario, pero extranjero. Si me voy a Santiago de Cuba o de Chile, a Miami, a Toquio o a Calcuta o donde sea, no podré elegir nada (creo), porque seré un simple extranjero. 

La idea que hace que no abandonemos este sistema de nacionalidades y extranjerías en un mundo como el de hoy, es el miedo y la desconfianza... No es raro, siempre hemos hecho lo mismo desde Utrecht y desde Montesquieu. El mundo debe equilibrarse con una división de países que se controlen unos a otros, una división de poderes que se controlen unos a otros, etc. En el fondo, la desconfianza funciona a trancas y barrancas. Los estados democráticos se han convertido en un baluarte del bienestar y los derechos y ven al de afuera como una amenaza a todo lo que se ha conseguido (en gran medida no por sus actuales habitantes, sino por sus ancestros).

To be continued...


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo creo que Alundra tiene razón en señalar que hay cierto desasosiego respecto a los cambios que provoca en nuestra sociedad la llegada de tantos inmigrantes y que deberíamos reorganizarlos mejor para que todos podamos vivir en paz, disfrutar de nuestros derechos y poder prosperar conjuntamente... Pero, Alundra, hay una cosa que no me agrada de tu discurso, y es esa idea de España como "casa común" no en sentido figurado sino literal, es decir, como propiedad de los españoles (que en el fondo, si quitamos los sentimientos, no es más que gente que dispone de un estatus jurídico distinto de otros). Yo creo que debemos empezar a erradicar esa idea de nacionalidad como estatus jurídico que tiene que conceder derechos en relación con el territorio y avanzar hacia una situación legal de ciudadanía global, en la que todos los ciudadanos del mundo gocen de los mismos derechos por el hecho de nacer. Ya sé que hoy en día eso no es factible, pero creo que es a lo que debemos tender. Si yo me mudo a Astorga, voy a poder elegir el alcade de León, el Presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla-León y al Presidente del Gobierno de España (indirectamente, claro), si me mudo a Lyon, voy a poder elegir el alcade, pero no al Primer Ministro ni al Presidente de la República Francesa... Porque soy extranjero. Comunitario, pero extranjero. Si me voy a Santiago de Cuba o de Chile, a Miami, a Toquio o a Calcuta o donde sea, no podré elegir nada (creo), porque seré un simple extranjero.
> 
> La idea que hace que no abandonemos este sistema de nacionalidades y extranjerías en un mundo como el de hoy, es el miedo y la desconfianza... No es raro, siempre hemos hecho lo mismo desde Utrecht y desde Montesquieu. El mundo debe equilibrarse con una división de países que se controlen unos a otros, una división de poderes que se controlen unos a otros, etc. En el fondo, la desconfianza funciona a trancas y barrancas. Los estados democráticos se han convertido en un baluarte del bienestar y los derechos y ven al de afuera como una amenaza a todo lo que se ha conseguido (en gran medida no por sus actuales habitantes, sino por sus ancestros).
> 
> To be continued...


 
No te creas que estamos muy en desacuerdo... la verdad es que te leo y pienso que llevas mucha razón en lo que dices  

Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

Me desapunté de este hilo pque no quise seguir perdiendo los nervios con la gente que por lo mucho que les expliques, siguen con su "dale que te pego".... Por pura casualidad pasé por el hilo y mira que me encuentro:



			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> Veleño, como bien han dicho Fernando y Gustavo, yo hablo de la inmigración que tuvo lugar hace un siglo y medio más o menos.... tú te estás refiriendo a la conquista, y eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo estoy diciendo.
> 
> Un siglo y medio, mas o menos?????? O yo no sé contar, o había otra ola de emigración española en la segunda mitad del siglo 19??????????
> La única emigración española que yo sé era después de la guerra civil, en los años 50-60 del siglo 20.... Pero, bien.. quién soy yo pa pensar, si soy sólo una inmigrante que estorba por estas tierras?
> 
> 
> Sólo quiero añadir para que quede claro, que:
> 
> -Nunca estuve en contra de los inmigrantes (o la inmigración) en absoluto.
> MENTIRA. Mira tus primeros posts, basta con mirar el primero. Luego mira las ridiculas pruebas que dabas como ejemplos de que los inmigrantes tienen más derechos que los españoles en España.
> 
> -Lo único que sostuve (y sigo sosteniendo) es que en España la inmigración masiva en este momento, está perjudicando más que beneficiando, pero que una inmigración controlada y dentro de unos marcos más o menos legales es lo idóneo, y nunca estuve en contra de eso.
> 
> Siiii... Bueno, por esta inmigración masiva, se ha retrasado la crisis de jubilación.. Lee el enlace que proporcionó Diego.
> Aparte, nunca te he oido quejarse de la inmigracion ilegal. Los inmigrantes de quienes te quejas son legales, no olvides. Por ejemplo, esos que te quitan el piso en frente de la nariz.
> 
> -Nunca dije que los españoles tuviesemos una cultura en estado "puro". Para nada.
> Hmmm... Pues no sé entonces por qué borraste lo que dijiste de Cataluña y multas por NO HABLAR catalán?????
> 
> Alundra.


 
Te recomendaría que leas y releas un par de veces más lo que has escrito.
Verás que no concuerda nada de nada con lo que dices ahora.


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo creo que Alundra tiene razón en señalar que hay cierto desasosiego respecto a los cambios que provoca en nuestra sociedad la llegada de tantos inmigrantes y que deberíamos reorganizarlos mejor para que todos podamos vivir en paz, disfrutar de nuestros derechos y poder prosperar conjuntamente... Pero, Alundra, hay una cosa que no me agrada de tu discurso, y es esa idea de España como "casa común" no en sentido figurado sino literal, es decir, como propiedad de los españoles (que en el fondo, si quitamos los sentimientos, no es más que gente que dispone de un estatus jurídico distinto de otros). Yo creo que debemos empezar a erradicar esa idea de nacionalidad como estatus jurídico que tiene que conceder derechos en relación con el territorio y avanzar hacia una situación legal de ciudadanía global, en la que todos los ciudadanos del mundo gocen de los mismos derechos por el hecho de nacer. Ya sé que hoy en día eso no es factible, pero creo que es a lo que debemos tender. Si yo me mudo a Astorga, voy a poder elegir el alcade de León, el Presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Castilla-León y al Presidente del Gobierno de España (indirectamente, claro), si me mudo a Lyon, voy a poder elegir el alcade, pero no al Primer Ministro ni al Presidente de la República Francesa... Porque soy extranjero. Comunitario, pero extranjero. Si me voy a Santiago de Cuba o de Chile, a Miami, a Toquio o a Calcuta o donde sea, no podré elegir nada (creo), porque seré un simple extranjero.
> 
> La idea que hace que no abandonemos este sistema de nacionalidades y extranjerías en un mundo como el de hoy, es el miedo y la desconfianza... No es raro, siempre hemos hecho lo mismo desde Utrecht y desde Montesquieu. El mundo debe equilibrarse con una división de países que se controlen unos a otros, una división de poderes que se controlen unos a otros, etc. En el fondo, la desconfianza funciona a trancas y barrancas. Los estados democráticos se han convertido en un baluarte del bienestar y los derechos y ven al de afuera como una amenaza a todo lo que se ha conseguido (en gran medida no por sus actuales habitantes, sino por sus ancestros).
> 
> To be continued...


 
Ampurdan, que reflexión más maravillosa


----------



## Alundra

Natasha, 

No se puede discutir nada con alguien que, cada frase que digo me llama mentirosa tan gratuitamente, me insulta y me grita. Por lo tanto, aquí se acaba mi discusión contigo.

Lamento enormemente (ya sé que no me crees, pero igualmente lo digo) que tengas esta opinión de mí.

Que tengas un buen día.
Alundra.


----------



## natasha2000

Alundra said:
			
		

> Natasha,
> 
> No se puede discutir nada con alguien que, cada frase que digo me llama mentirosa tan gratuitamente, me insulta y me grita. Por lo tanto, aquí se acaba mi discusión contigo.
> 
> Lamento enormemente (ya sé que no me crees, pero igualmente lo digo) que tengas esta opinión de mí.
> 
> Que tengas un buen día.
> Alundra.


 
Yo terminé la discusión contigo hace mucho tiempo. Es inútil discutir con alguien que cambia opinión por 360º en un mes. Nota: Ver el post de Alundra del 28 de febrero y el post de Alundra de ayer, 30 de marzo.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Es inútil discutir con alguien que cambia opinión por 360º en un mes.


 
cambiar de opinión no es malo


----------



## natasha2000

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> cambiar de opinión no es malo


 
No, no es malo, para nada, y aun más si es a mejor. 
Pero cambiarlo en un tiempo tan corto, sin admitir que estabas equivocado y simplemente ignorar todo lo que has dicho por no tener que disculparse a los que igual le han ofendido tus palabras de alguna manera...... ¿Eso tampoco es nada malo?
Por favor...
Ya sé que vaís a defenderos unos a otros sólo por el simple hecho de ser españoles todos....
Yo me largo de aquí.


----------



## diegodbs

Natasha, yo no defiendo a nadie por ser de mi ciudad, ni de mi región ni de mi país, ni de mi continente. 
Estoy de acuerdo o no con lo que dice una "persona". Si mi vecino es una persona despreciable lo odiaré, pero no le pido el pasaporte.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Natasha 


			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Ya sé que vaís a defenderos unos a otros sólo por el simple hecho de ser españoles todos.....


¿por qué dices eso? que injusto, ¿has leído mis posts sobre inmigración?  además yo no sé de donde es Alundra ni de dónde eres tú, estará puesto an los posts pero ni he mirado, y no estaba defendiendio a nadie , defendía el concepto de cambiar de opinión en sí.


----------



## natasha2000

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Natasha, yo no defiendo a nadie por ser de mi ciudad, ni de mi región ni de mi país, ni de mi continente.
> Estoy de acuerdo o no con lo que dice una "persona". Si mi vecino es una persona despreciable lo odiaré, pero no le pido el pasaporte.


 
Te pido disculpas, Diego, y a todos aquellos como tú. Con el disgusto que me ha traido este hilo, me he olvidado del lema que siempre pongo en primer lugar: no generalizar. 

Sin embargo, la verdad es que lo que he dicho sí que se puede aplicar a algunas personas que han participado en este hilo. Menos mal que todavía no he conocido (en vida real) a ningún español que piense como algunos de este foro.


----------



## ampurdan

No, por favor, Natasha, no te largues. Que sabe mal, ¿cómo vamos a hablar de la inmigración sin las opiniones de los inmigrantes! Pero tengo que decirte que creo que te pasas un poco con Alundra, ella simplemente expone su opinión (con la que en algunas cosas estoy de acuerdo y con otras no) y nos explica lo que le angustia, como experimenta ella la inmigración desde el punto de vista de una persona que lleva en alguna ciudad o pueblo de Castilla-La Mancha toda la vida (bueno, supongo), así como tú nos cuentas tu experiencia desde el punto de vista de una serbia en Barcelona. Creo que no la defendemos, sólo intentamos comprender su punto de vista, así como, por lo menos a mí, me gusta enterarme de tus experiencias. Eso no significa que esté de acuerdo con todo lo que diga ella o digas tú, o que lo apruebe, o que haya algo que me desagrade, como vosotras tampoco con todo lo que digo yo o dice cualquier otro. Que sea de aquí o de ahí es secundario.

La verdad, no puedo opinar bien sobre los pisos de protección oficial, porque debería estar más informado de lo que estoy. Sé que es difícil conseguirlos y que por ahora no construyen muchos. El Real Decreto no me confirma nada, simplemente dice que la gente con desarraigo y con pocos recursos tiene más derecho a obtener uno. Lógica y desgraciadamente, muchos inmigrantes suelen cumplir más fácilmente estos requisitos. Lo que debemos exigir es que la Administración construya pisos para todos, en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. Pero, Alundra ¿qué tipo de inmigrantes tienen acceso a esos pisos? No creo que sean los ilegales, aunque quizá estos realmente serían los que más lo necesitarían... La verdad es que tener que decidir quién va primero y quien va detrás no parece una tarea fácil...


----------



## Fernando

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Yo terminé la discusión contigo hace mucho tiempo. Es inútil discutir con alguien que cambia opinión por 360º en un mes.



O sea, que continúa con la misma opinión. ¡Qué cosas tan bonitas que le cuentas a Alundra, Natasha!


----------



## natasha2000

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No, por favor, Natasha, no te largues. Que sabe mal, ¿cómo vamos a hablar de la inmigración sin las opiniones de los inmigrantes! Pero tengo que decirte que creo que te pasas un poco con Alundra, ella simplemente expone su opinión (con la que en algunas cosas estoy de acuerdo y con otras no) y nos explica lo que le angustia, como experimenta ella la inmigración desde el punto de vista de una persona que lleva en alguna ciudad o pueblo de Castilla-La Mancha toda la vida (bueno, supongo), así como tú nos cuentas tu experiencia desde el punto de vista de una serbia en Barcelona. Creo que no la defendemos, sólo intentamos comprender su punto de vista, así como, por lo menos a mí, me gusta enterarme de tus experiencias. Eso no significa que esté de acuerdo con todo lo que diga ella o digas tú, o que lo apruebe, o que haya algo que me desagrade, como vosotras tampoco con todo lo que digo yo o dice cualquier otro. Que sea de aquí o de ahí es secundario.
> 
> La verdad, no puedo opinar bien sobre los pisos de protección oficial, porque debería estar más informado de lo que estoy. Sé que es difícil conseguirlos y que por ahora no construyen muchos. El Real Decreto no me confirma nada, simplemente dice que la gente con desarraigo y con pocos recursos tiene más derecho a obtener uno. Lógica y desgraciadamente, muchos inmigrantes suelen cumplir más fácilmente estos requisitos. Lo que debemos exigir es que la Administración construya pisos para todos, en eso estamos todos de acuerdo. Pero, Alundra ¿qué tipo de inmigrantes tienen acceso a esos pisos? No creo que sean los ilegales, aunque quizá estos realmente serían los que más lo necesitarían... La verdad es que tener que decidir quién va primero y quien va detrás no parece una tarea fácil...


 
Hmm, me parece que soy la única inmigrante excomunitaria en este hilo, así que, con uno como con ninguno. ¿Qué más da si estoy o no?
Sin embargo, tengo algo nuevo para vosotros:
Hace muy poco me enteré que una amiga mía (española!) está apuntada en el sorteo de estos pisos de protección oficial. Si, digo sorteo, porque al fin y al cabo, si que se hace un sorteo. Con su ayuda, estuve investigando un poquito como va la cosa, y eso es lo que he encontrado. De entrada pido disculpas a la gente que no habla catalán (hmm yo tambpoco lo hablo pero entiendo bastante) ya que enlaces que he encontrado son en catalán pque he buscado en la página de la Generalitat de Catalunya, pero de todos modos, los foreros catalanes pueden corroborar lo que estoy diciendo. Advierto que me estaba informando, y todavía hay cosas que no tengo claras, pero eso es lo que he averiguado hasta ahora.

Se ve que se hacen sorteos de pisos, y que todos los sorteos son independientes entre si. El sorteo se hace dependiendo de la zona donde hay pisos listos (o en construcción), y cada sorteo tiene sus propias condiciones, que en prinicipio, no son tan diferentes. Esto es lo que he entendido de aquí.
Ahora, la persona que quiere participar, se apunta en unas agencias que llevan estos sorteos y que son subcontratadas por la Generalitat para tal fin. En algunas pagas algo en algunas no. Al apuntarte, a parte de los datos que te piden (según las condiciones generales) también te preguntan qué zonas te interesan, porque si a ti no te interesa comprar un piso en Castelldefels, entonces no te avisarán cuando haya un sorteo de pisos en Castelldefels. Lógico, no? También te puedes informar a través de la página de Generalitat. Cada sorteo, como ya he dicho, tiene sus propias condiciones. De momento, en Catalunya, hay estos sorteos. (no funciona, va al mismo sitio de antes. Clicar al texto a la derecha, que pone: _Informació de les condicions i sollicituds de les promocions obertes en curs_).
Si clicas en cualquiera de estos, te saldrá un texto sobre las condiciones que hay que cumplir, pero lo que es importante para este hilo está en la pág. 3.
De verdad, siento mucho pque no he podido encontrar algo en castellano, pero espero sinceramente de los foreros catalanes corroboren lo que estoy diciendo. Por lo que he visto yo, en ninguno de estos documentos ni siquiera hay palabra inmigrante. Todos tienen derecho a estos pisos, si cumplen requisitos. Y los requisitos son básicamente no disponer de los recursos suficientes como para pagar un piso con el precio de mercado.

Ampurdan, no tengo nada contra Alundra en especial, simplemente no puedo soportar que alguien se queje sobre algo sin fundamentos, y cuando le pides que lo justifique con algo, te proporciona artículos que son, en una palabra descabellados y no tienen nada que ver con el tema, incluso algunos hablan contra lo que ella dice. Claro que no espero que todo el mundo esté de acuerdo conmigo, si fuera así, el mundo sería un lugar muy aburrido. Pero si dices algo, dime por qué piensas así, y demuestrame algo de lógica, pero no me digas,"Porque sí" y allí se termina la cosa.
Yo puedo entender el sentimiento de angustia de algunos españoles respecto a ciertos grupos de inmigrantes, en especial cuya cultura es bastante diferente de la española. Hábía otro hilo de inmigración, pero en Estados Unidos, o en Francia, ya no me acuerdo, en el cual alguien dijo una cosa muy cierta, y que me gustó eso es que muchas veces los "conflictos" entre los "indigenas" y los "inmigrantes" tienen raíz en la ignorancia y desconocimiento de otra cultura por una parte, y por la falta de entendimiento por otra. 
Lo que intento decir es que me gustaría que este hilo de inmigración en España se parezca más a otros hilos que he leido sobre el mismo tema solo en otros paises, en primer lugar Estados Unidos. Tengo que admitir que la gente de Estados Unidos me ha dado una sorpresa muy grata, con sus comentarios maduros y constructivos y ante todo respetuosos respecto al mismo tema.


----------



## Misao

Buf! hacía mucho que no venía por aquí. ¡Vaya cómo está el patio! 

Después de un poco de reflexión solo quería decir, en primer lugar a Natasha, que como bien dices lo de los pisos de protección oficial es muy relativo en cuanto a la forma de adjudicación. Quizá en los requisitos que has leído en las páginas de la Generalitat no diga nada sobre inmigración o inmigrantes, pero igual en otros sitios sí. Esto es, para no faltar a la verdad, una suposición mía. Yo tampoco tengo muy claro como va eso de los pisos de protección oficial. Mis mejores amigos están viviendo en unos de alquiler en Huesca de 45 metros cuadrados y sus vecinos de enfrente son inmigrantes...No sé cuál es el baremo. Por otro lado, quería decir que la situación de inmigración que vive Estados Unidos es, con toda seguridad, diametralmente opuesta a la que está viviendo España, de ahí las diferencias. 

En segundo lugar quería aplaudir las intervenciones de Ampurdan, como siempre tan correcto. Muy acertadas. Como ya he dicho anteriormente, la inmigración no me parece un peligro...siempre y cuando sea una inmigración "con pies y cabeza". La ola de inmigración masiva ilegal que sufre España me incomoda en cierta manera porque con ella aumenta la inseguridad del país. Parece que la norma que rige la inmigración sea "primero llegar y luego ya se verá". Y creo que es una idea incorrecta. 
Yo lo veo así: lo que pide España es que los inmigrantes vengan con la documentación en regla y con un trabajo buscado. 
Esta es una situación que me atrevería a decir que no se da en ningún caso...o en casi ninguno. Y sé lo que vais a decir: es imposible. Yo creo que siempre existe una posibilidad. 

Bueno, os dejo de aburrir ya. Seguiremos buscando la solución a la inmigración masiva en  España y se la comunicaremos al señor ZP para que la aplique cuanto antes 

Saludos de una inmigrante en Alemania


----------



## natasha2000

Buff... Veo que ya se ha terminado el día de broma... Cómo se ha puesto el foro hoy!!!!

Misao, tienes razón, la inmigración, emigración y cualquier tipo de migración, si, pero como dices tú, con pies y cabeza. Pero, tu dices, eso es lo que pide España, y yo digo no, eso es lo que piden españoles de España (o sea, su gobierno), y tienen toda la razón en el mundo. La inmigración ilegal, en su mayoría son la gente pobre, pero pobre-pobre!, hasta extremos, la gente africana que viene en pateras y que huye de una muerte segura, a una vida llena de inseguridades... Puedes imaginar la desesperación que tienen si están dispuestos meterse en una patera desede Mauritania hasta Canarias o Fuerteventura??? Y encima entonces, aquí les esperan guardias civiles que les pegan (ya lo sé, otra vez se van a levantar las voces de defensa de guardias civiles, pque cada día vemos en las noticias que cuidadosos y atentos son con los pobres diablos hambirientos, pero en esta misma televisión han dado programas donde se muestra la cara verdadera de la llegada de pateras....Claro, no todos los guardias civiles son así, pero es que yo a esa especie no creo mucho, lo siento si ofendo a alguien). La solución la tiene que buscar el gobierno de España, porque eso que está pasando no ayuda a nadie. Los inmigrantes vienen de mal a peor, y solo sufren, para que luego sean repatriados y lo que han sufrido no les sirve para nada, y los que consiguen entrar, normalmente terminan en el crimen o en prostitución, porque sin conocimientos y hablar el idioma, pocas oportunidades tienen... Y por otro lado, el país se hace, como ya has dicho, menos seguro, con más "bocas para alimentar", ellos no se integran, los españoles se ponen descontentos, y en fin... Eso no lleva a ningún sitio. Pero el que tiene que solucionarlo es el gobierno, que se ve que intenta hacer algo, pque ya han hablado con el gobierno de Mauritania, y de Maruecos etc... En fin...

A veces pienso que ni siquiera es el problema en la palabra "ilegal" sino en "no tengo nada que ofrecer al país donde voy"... Durante el follón en mi país, mucha gente joven ha emigrado, principalemente a Estados Unidos, Australia, Inglaterra, y en menos numero a Francia o España... Muchos de ellos se han ido de una manera "ilegal", pero como la mayoría era la gente con carrera (lo que es el mayor desastre para un país, formar la gente para que se te va después porque con su diploma de médico o informatico puede limpiar el c*lo, y morir de hambre). Después de unos años de la vida dificil, han conseguido "legalizarse" y convertirse en ciudadanos contribuyentes normales del país donde emigraron. Pero bueno, este es el otro tema...
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Gustavoang

Quizás la solución para todos estos problemas sea la globalización, en mi opinión. Pero una globalización esencialmente social, no empresarial que beneficie a las multinacionales que vienen de las mismas potencias de siempre.

Pienso que buscar una solución para el problema de inmigración de un país es simplemente una solución a corto plazo. Atacar la base del problema es la verdadera solución.

Que los ciudadanos de diversos países tengamos un idioma en común acortaría significativamente las barreras y promovería la integración a naciones tercermundistas. Esto tomando también en cuenta la facilidad de comunicación que Internet aporta, los recientes esfuerzos de un par de países por fabricar computadoras portátiles altamente económicas (EEUU y China) que usen software libre y gratuito de la mejor calidad, y los avances que constantemente se hacen para que más personas tengan acceso a Internet (no sólo en paises desarrollados o en vías de desarrollo).

Con un idioma en común sería más fácil tener acceso a los mejores libros de nuestras área de trabajo, entre otras cosas; ya no tendríamos que esperar una traducción porque no hablamos el idioma original del libro. Yo estudio computación desde los 14 años por Internet, y te puedo asegurar que no he visto un sólo libro de verdadera calidad en Español para lo que yo trabajo, sino en Inglés; además, las traducciones que he leído no me han gustado del todo, así que prefiero leerme el original en Inglés.

Con esto podríamos conseguir poblaciones más cultas, que no serían facilmente engañadas por políticos con discursos populistas ni manipuladas por super-potencias... Pero por sobre todas las cosas, entenderían su rol en la sociedad, lo cual ayuda a que ellas colaboren y sepan evaluar *inteligentemente* las soluciones que se planteen.

Son problemas *comunes* y muchos se centran en soluciones *aisladas*. Podríamos pensar más allá de nuestro beneficio inmediato.

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

Gustavo, ojalá un día se cumpla por lo menos la décima parte de lo que has dicho...
El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor y más bonito...


----------



## Gustavoang

Hola, Natasha.



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Gustavo, ojalá un día se cumpla por lo menos la décima parte de lo que has dicho...
> El mundo sería un lugar mucho mejor y más bonito...



En la actualidad ya hay grupos de personas que participan activamente en estos movimientos y que están dando agigantados, quizás no con la idea de lograr una globalización, pero sí con la idea de contribuir a la sociedad. Aunque cada vez son más conocidos, no creo que exista una cantidad considerable de personas que los conozca y colabore, al menos no como me gustaría.

Si tienen tiempo, sigan los enlaces que les indiqué. Y si les interesa, por favor consideren colaborar en algunos de sus ratos libres. Los que no sean informáticos también pueden colaborar, en especial con el idioma Ido (aprendiéndolo y dándolo a conocer); hay mucho material en Español y de buena calidad.

Hay mucho que hacer y toda persona es bueno para algo; aún hay más áreas por trabajar además de la implantación de Ido como lengua franca. Por ejemplo, todos podemos promover el conocimiento libre e incluso investigar porqué muchos creemos que el sistema GNU/Linux es mucho mejor que el que muchos de ustedes usan (Microsoft Windows o MacOS).

Ahorita hay gente que vive muy bien y otros viven muy mal; quizás ahorita nosotros y los nuestros estemos bien, pero es totalmente factible que esto cambie. Si todos colaboramos (al menos un poco), en el futuro podríamos lograr un equilibrio. Seguramente esto no se logría en una vida, sino entre generaciones, pero si nos quedamos de brazos cruzados a esperar que se unan más personas nunca comenzaremos.

Saludos!


----------

